# 2013 Cannondale



## CdaleNut

any changes to the SS or the CAAD10 ?


----------



## Dan Gerous

More pictures...


----------



## CdaleNut

well thats a start, whats up with the new chain ring ??


----------



## Dan Gerous

Oups, I thought that was the global new 2013 thread... There is plenty of info on those chainrings in the SISL² thread: both rings and spider 3D forged then machined as one piece, a bit lighter but much stiffer. Comes with the SISL² but will also be available alone for around 150$ and compatible with the old Hollowgram and the Hollowgram SL.

As far as I know, the CAAD10 frames haven't changed for 2013. With new non-Hi-Mod Evo frames, I don't know where that leaves the old SuperSix, cheaper specs and prices or droped?


----------



## Ripton

Dan Gerous said:


> Comes with the SISL² but will also be available alone for around 150$ and compatible with the old Hollowgram and the Hollowgram SL.


So the old style spider will fit the new cranks? For some reason those new rings make me think of some of the hideous rings you see on BMXs and DJ bikes.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Yes they're all compatible.


----------



## zamboni

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes they're all compatible.


Dan,

So you can use the old crank arms with new chainrings?


----------



## Dan Gerous

zamboni said:


> Dan,
> 
> So you can use the old crank arms with new chainrings?


Yes you can. The SpideRing can be installed on the original Hollowgram, on the Hollowgram SL and I'm pretty sure on the new cheaper 3D forged Hollowgram too. The opposite is true too, old spiders can be used on the new SISL² arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleNut

hmmmm an afforable EVO, tempting. Ive honestly been looking at the brand Wilier lately as well tho. Guess i have some comparing to do


----------



## monofin

any news or details about the new TT frame?


----------



## tranzformer

monofin said:


> any news or details about the new TT frame?


I have only read rumors on websites that some information is supposed to be released on it this week? I assume pricing, availability, specs...etc. About time. Didn't we see this frame for the first time during the spring of 2011?


----------



## Dan Gerous

I heard/read there would be two versions of the new Slice RS, one is UCI legal (for TT, I'm guessing the bike used by Liquigas-Cannondale) and another is not (for triathletes)... I can't even remember where I saw that so...


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> I heard/read there would be two versions of the new Slice RS, one is UCI legal (for TT, I'm guessing the bike used by Liquigas-Cannondale) and another is not for triathletes... I can't even remember where I saw that so...


Cool. Look forward to more information on this. 

Btw, I think you meant one is UCI legal and one is not UCI legal (being for triathletes). 

Where would the differences be? In the cockpit with the aero bars possibly? The fork maybe? My eyeballs seem to see the frame itself as being ok for the UCI with the 3:1 rule.


----------



## Dan Gerous

New stuff.

Only one SuperSix Evo will use the new Nano frame that was rumored for a long time... but strip that Dura-Ace off and it's a black beauty! Such a classy looking bike would need some Campagnolo if it was me. Frame is said to be 655gr. Source: http://www.veloderoute.com/information/5612/cannondale-les-nouveautes-2013

The non-UCI legal Slice looks similar to the UCI legal frame, but the tubes go beyond the 3:1 ratio limit... Source: http://www.veloderoute.com/information/5584/nouveaute-2013-cannondale-slice


----------



## wrshultz

*2013 Synapse update?*

Dan,

Any word on the 2013 update for the Synapse frames? I heard round seat posts. Anything else going on?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Dan Gerous

Synapse teasers, one more Evo, a SuperSix and a Di2 SuperX...


----------



## tranzformer

Thanks for the pictures. Why are the Evo colors so fugly looking? Well except for that Evo black edition version which is very nice. 

Love this SuperSix paint scheme.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I actually like the black/red/baby blue Evo and think the white/black/blue Di2 Evo isn't too bad either... As always, there will be people who like, others who don't, it's inevitable.

But that Nano Black Evo... I suspect it was designed on purpose to make me want to buy it, thankfully for my wallet, it's speced with Dura-Ace.


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> I actually like the black/red/baby blue Evo and think the white/black/blue Di2 Evo isn't too bad either...



I think that is a new record for "Cannondale" logos on a frame.


----------



## s2ktaxi

would love the Super Six Nano Black Evo in a frameset. when can I get one?


----------



## secteur pave

Thanks for the pics so far.... Did you manage to get any pics of the UCI and NON UCI Slice RS


----------



## krtassoc

*What are those wheels on the red, blue and black Evo?*

Dan

What are those wheels on the red, blue, and black Evo? And, any pics of the 2013 Caad10s?

Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous

krtassoc said:


> Dan
> 
> What are those wheels on the red, blue, and black Evo? And, any pics of the 2013 Caad10s?
> 
> Thanks


They're Vision TriMax Carbon TC24 wheels (Vision is division of FSA)...
I haven't got my hands on CAAD10 pictures yet...


----------



## mpre53

tranzformer said:


> I think that is a new record for "Cannondale" logos on a frame.


Room for one more on each side the top tube---someone effed up. :lol:

Actually, maybe 3 on the top tube, so if the rider forgets what he's riding, he can just look down. :idea:


----------



## Bad Ronald

mpre53 said:


> Room for one more on each side the top tube---someone effed up. :lol:
> 
> Actually, maybe 3 on the top tube, so if the rider forgets what he's riding, he can just look down. :idea:


You guys are funny, but there are actually less logos than last year. Believe it or not people out there are a fan of the name and love the pro-tour look even if it is not in LIQ colors. For those of you who don't like logos there are always the Black Inc bikes.


----------



## tranzformer

Bad Ronald said:


> You guys are funny, but there are actually less logos than last year. Believe it or not people out there are a fan of the name and love the pro-tour look even if it is not in LIQ colors. For those of you who don't like logos there are always the Black Inc bikes.



I would be all over the Evo black edition frame, except I doubt they will sell it as a frame set only.


----------



## krtassoc

*Photo - 2013 Super Six*

77bike.com ¹«Â·É½µØ·¢ÉÕÇø 2013 cannondale super6........ÕýÊ½¼ÓÈë¹«Â·µ³£¡£¡£¡ - Powered by PHPWind


----------



## Ahillock

I love that paint scheme. Very nice.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Kids bike and the new Cypher helmet, lighter than the Teramo...


----------



## zamboni

Dan,

Do you know when Cannondale release the new SISL crank? Hope to replace the 11 FSA rings with Cannondale version.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous

zamboni said:


> Dan,
> 
> Do you know when Cannondale release the new SISL crank? Hope to replace the 11 FSA rings with Cannondale version.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't seen a date...

Here's the Cypher from the front. Claimed as the lightest helmet on the market, will sell for 200$.


----------



## EuroSVT

2013 Cannondale Road and Triathlon Bike Highlights – SuperSix EVO Black, Slice RS, more - Bike Rumor

MOAR!


----------



## Kayba

I love the DI2


----------



## CdaleNut

Kayba said:


> I love the DI2


 Is the $10,499.99 price tag, just a tad out of my range


----------



## Dan Gerous

Kayba said:


> I love the DI2


Looks evil! In a good way...


----------



## CdaleNut

Dan Gerous said:


> Looks evil! In a good way...


If they offer this paint scheme on a 6 that is in my price range then i know ill be sticking with cdale, if i go away from cdale i already have my eye on another bike


----------



## ph0enix

Kayba said:


> I love the DI2


It looks great. Would look even better without the FSA parts.


----------



## EuroSVT

Any idea if it will be available in a medium / 54? I'm so down...it's either this or a SuperSix Rival *if* the colorway isn't in left field.

The helmet, I like the design but it looks cheaply made. Looks like there is excessive glue residue on a part of it. $200 can buy some hella bad ass helmets, and in the neighborhood of what I've been wanting to try, Rudy Project. Suppose that the details will be in trying it on at a shop to see if it really is as cool as it looks


----------



## krtassoc

*More photos of the 2013 Lineup!*

More photos of the 2013 lineup: Cannondale Road 2013 | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## FPSDavid

Are there any pictures of the 2013 CAAD10 3 (Ultegra)? I want to know if I'll be regretting my 2012 purchase lol


----------



## jlandry

As a Licenced Machinist, I love the looks of that Spidering. Beautiful.


----------



## jlandry

EuroSVT said:


> Need one of these with Di2.:aureola:


----------



## Bluechip

CdaleNut said:


> Is the $10,499.99 price tag, just a tad out of my range



I love it too! I would need to sell my Miata to come up with half the money for it though.


----------



## krtassoc

*2013 Supersix Evo Di2*

http://road.cc/content/image/61220-cannondale-2013-supersix-evo-carbon


----------



## nocondorfx

I can't wait for the Di2 triple. I'm just not a solid climber.


----------



## the mayor

Hmmm....I was hoping for a HiMod EVO with Ultegra Di2.
I guess I'll have to build my own....


----------



## s2ktaxi

would be interesting to see what's available as a frameset


----------



## the mayor

s2ktaxi said:


> would be interesting to see what's available as a frameset


That's what I'm looking at now. I have plenty of wheels...and I use a SRM crank...so I'll buy a frame and an Di2 kit and be done. Or buy the cheapest HiMod and strip it


----------



## krtassoc

*2013 Cannondale Road Photos*

2013 Cannondale Road Photos:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.492497137443611.130794.100000499863441&type=3


----------



## ph0enix

krtassoc said:


> 2013 Cannondale Road Photos:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.492497137443611.130794.100000499863441&type=3


I guess they took it down.


----------



## DoubleSlowBell

Has anyone come across pics of the womens CAAD line up? I'm hoping for something decent this year, last years paint jobs were a train wreck.


----------



## EuroSVT

It's still there. But keep in mind those are Euro colorways. That black / raw CAAD is kind of hot


----------



## dsel

*How comfortable is the Synapse?*

How would you rate the Synapse for comfort compared to the competition such as Madone H3, the new Domane, Cervelo R3, Specialized Roubaix, Giant (I can't recall the model name), and any other comfort designed road bike you can mention?


----------



## leo santos

the crankarms on those evos is the new sisl2.. but the rings are fsa, where are the new rings/spider?


----------



## Jim32190

ph0enix said:


> I guess they took it down.


You just have to sign into FB and then it'll come up. You don't need to friend or follow anyone.


----------



## EuroSVT

DoubleSlowBell said:


> Has anyone come across pics of the womens CAAD line up? I'm hoping for something decent this year, last years paint jobs were a train wreck.


There's a picture in one of these links...looked similiar iirc.


----------



## EuroSVT

Here's the CAAD10 raw/black from the FB link


----------



## EuroSVT

And this hotness :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous

DoubleSlowBell said:


> Has anyone come across pics of the womens CAAD line up? I'm hoping for something decent this year, last years paint jobs were a train wreck.


Some are already posted on Cannondale's Women's site... I see 2 CAAD10, 3 Evo and 4 SuperSix...


----------



## DoubleSlowBell

The CAAD & SS are still the 2012 models, thanks though


----------



## hypercycler

Looks like there will be a new aluminum PF30 BB cup for 2013, hope it cures the infamous BB30 creaks.


----------



## Derrick_B

Here is my 2013 CAAD10 5 105 in RAW. No cracks about any of the fitment stuff. I am still working through that with my LBS. I just got it last night and this is my first road bike


----------



## EuroSVT

Nice! Looks like you're the first 2013 owner to post up :thumbsup:


----------



## DopedToTheGills

Great bike and all, but I really don't like what they've done with that 2013 CAAD10 - by sticking that huge "10" on the top tube I mean. :frown5: Just sayin'.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Wow. I will be buying a new ''comfort'' road bike when I retire in 2014. I want to sell my R800 and get a Synapse. I really like the color scheme of the top one-not the Blue one. I just don't like the Mavic wheels they always use or the way the Cannondale logo is split in half when looking at a side view of the bike. Why have the logo on the top and bottom of the down tube, instead of just the centered on the sides? :mad2: I may have to look at another brand.


----------



## NWS Alpine

I am really glad I have a '12 CAAD10. I hate the new 10 on the top tube and the extra "Cannondale" on the down tube. It doesn't fit at all  To each his own though


----------



## DopedToTheGills

Sorry to keep bangin' on about this but I can't believe what they've done with that top tube "10".  Does anyone actually like it? I'm also glad I've got an older one (2011). :thumbsup: Cannondale should have just left the CAAD10 (maybe more colour options) - if they'd have said "we're leaving it as is coz it's so good/popular/whatever" everyone would have been cool with that.


----------



## swisshutless

Derrick - do you mind sharing pricing that you paid on your new 2012 10-5?


----------



## hendrick81

This is 2 years in a row that I don't like any of the color options for the caad10. Glad I got a 2011.


----------



## krtassoc

*'More' 2013 Photos*

'More' 2013 photos: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.475914289087469.114838.336992022979697&type=3

(http://www.blogcannondale.com/)


----------



## effersl

Agreed on the CAAD10 colours/aesthetic design. Happy with my Race Red 2011 CAAD10.

Loving the SS EVO matte black frame though...


----------



## EuroSVT

Alright, I know I said I wanted to go SS, but that black (not a Black Inc.) CAAD10 is bangin!


----------



## NWS Alpine

You want to ride a girls bike?


----------



## DopedToTheGills

Right now I'd say that matte black SS Evo is the best looking road bike I have seen in my entire life. Holy ****. 
Like the Black Inc. CAAD10 too. :thumbsup:


----------



## EuroSVT

NWS Alpine said:


> You want to ride a girls bike?


Pass! 

I didn't even catch that...skimmed thru and thought it looked cool. Why would they put such a killer colorway in a female model? Not hating, just thinking


----------



## hendrick81

EuroSVT said:


> Alright, I know I said I wanted to go SS, but that black (not a Black Inc.) CAAD10 is bangin!


I like the ultegra di build and I also the black and blue paint sceme even though it a womens frame!!!. 

I take back my previous statement!!!


----------



## hendrick81

NWS Alpine said:


> You want to ride a girls bike?


Thats funny,

I quoted EuroSVT'S picture of the caad10 in blue and black, then after that I also realized it was a womens bike.


----------



## ch3360

EuroSVT said:


> Alright, I know I said I wanted to go SS, but that black (not a Black Inc.) CAAD10 is bangin!


Excuse me if this is a dumb question..... Are the bikes in this photo men's bikes? I'm just asking because a few people made comment after it was posted about women's bikes. Do you have any additional photos of the blue one in the middle?


----------



## CAADEL

NWS Alpine said:


> You want to ride a girls bike?


This "girl's geometry" in bikes is something I don't get. I don't say that there aren't any proportion differences between men and women in the general population but they are not always the rule. There are a lot of men with longer legs and shorter torso that would fit much easier on a "girl's" bike. Stupid marketing.


----------



## NWS Alpine

EuroSVT said:


> Pass!
> 
> I didn't even catch that...skimmed thru and thought it looked cool. Why would they put such a killer colorway in a female model? Not hating, just thinking



I actually agree that the women's bikes for 2013 look better than the men's bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleSlowBell

This gal is very happy she waited out 2012's horrible paint jobs!
I'll take the black or the black :-D


----------



## garbec

Ultegra Di2 Caad10....


----------



## ARPRINCE

hendrick81 said:


> I like the ultegra di build and I also the* black and blue* paint sceme even though it a womens frame!!!.
> 
> I take back my previous statement!!!


Not in men's frame? - darn it!


----------



## EuroSVT

Anyone remember what the CAAD10 frames sell for, MSRP?


----------



## NWS Alpine

EuroSVT said:


> Anyone remember what the CAAD10 frames sell for, MSRP?


I think it was 1K msrp for frameset and 800 for crash replacement. Don't know if they still do it but before you could buy an old Cannondale frame on craigslist that was smashed and trade it in for the crash replacement price.


----------



## Kayba

Anyone know if the Black Edition and the Dura Ace Di2 will come in a size 63 in 2013? In 2012 size 63 was not available in the Ultimate and DI2 apparently :mad2:


----------



## EuroSVT

NWS Alpine said:


> I think it was 1K msrp for frameset and 800 for crash replacement. Don't know if they still do it but before you could buy an old Cannondale frame on craigslist that was smashed and trade it in for the crash replacement price.


Thanks! Was thinking it was around $1k. My current frame is fine, just considering going down a size, then throwing my current frame on the bay or CL


----------



## garbec

Red & Blue...


----------



## CdaleNut

EuroSVT said:


> Alright, I know I said I wanted to go SS, but that black (not a Black Inc.) CAAD10 is bangin!




are these the colors for womens ?


----------



## FPSDavid

garbec said:


> red & blue...


america!


----------



## CdaleNut

garbec said:


> Red & Blue...





how much is that one gonna be ?


----------



## Blade-Runner

*Any info on the road tandem?*


----------



## jeff1964

So my question is , Do I wait for the new 2013 or do I order Evo 2 Sram Red ? When are the 2013's available ?


----------



## stleon2

Ooh, that black/gray/red SuperSix is veeery nice. From the looks of it, that's Rival equipped? Dan, do you have a better pic of that model? Preferrably on the drive side?


----------



## s2ktaxi

stleon2 said:


> Ooh, that black/gray/red SuperSix is veeery nice. From the looks of it, that's Rival equipped? Dan, do you have a better pic of that model? Preferrably on the drive side?


I think that's SRAM Red


----------



## newridr

Dan - Any pics or info on their Urban (Bad Boy) line?


----------



## CdaleNut

my LBS has the new 2013 dealer catalog and he left me look at it.

Ive seen the black/grey/red SS Evo, they're calling it a standard carbon SS Evo. It does have SRAM Red and and it starts around $3,900


----------



## stleon2

CdaleNut said:


> my LBS has the new 2013 dealer catalog and he left me look at it.
> 
> Ive seen the black/grey/red SS Evo, they're calling it a standard carbon SS Evo. It does have SRAM Red and and it starts around $3,900


The one I was referring to was the standard non-Evo SuperSix that was on page 1. It's not an Evo. It looks as though this exact color scheme comes on the hi-mod Evo w/ Di2, the standard carbon Evo w/ Red, and the non-Evo SS with what appears to be Rival or Force.


----------



## Dan Gerous

stleon2 said:


> The one I was referring to was the standard non-Evo SuperSix that was on page 1. It's not an Evo. It looks as though this exact color scheme comes on the hi-mod Evo w/ Di2, the standard carbon Evo w/ Red, and the non-Evo SS with what appears to be Rival or Force.


Yes you are right, there is a non-Evo SuperSix in black/grey/red... I just haven't seen it's specs yet but I think it's Rival, I did come across a driveside picture but can't find it now. 

I haven't seen much about the urban models, sorry.


----------



## jrodz09

Just ordered my 2013 Cannondale CAAD10 3 Ultegra yesterday.. its running about $2,500 out the door with lifetime tune-ups and all the good trash from my LBS. For those who want to know about pricing of course.


----------



## learlove

jrodz09 said:


> Just ordered my 2013 Cannondale CAAD10 3 Ultegra yesterday.. its running about $2,500 out the door with lifetime tune-ups and all the good trash from my LBS. For those who want to know about pricing of course.


what are the paint jobs on the ultegra caad10?


----------



## jrodz09

They have that Black/Raw same as the 105 and they have it reversed if I remember correctly. But yea, just two color schemes.


----------



## defboob

learlove said:


> what are the paint jobs on the ultegra caad10?


CAAD10 Di2 Ultegra
1 Color Option









CAAD10-2 Force
Color 1








Color 2









CAAD10-3 Ultegra:
Color 1








Color 2









CAAD10-4 Rival:
Color 1








Color 2









CAAD10-5 105:
Color 1








Color 2


----------



## EuroSVT

Ok, the Force / Lime is so damn hot! I was wanting an SS...but damn!

* Don't even let that be available as a frame only :devil:


----------



## hooligan317

Defboob - thanks for the images. Do you have this same type of thing for the SS, SS Evo, Synapse etc?


----------



## defboob

hooligan317 said:


> Defboob - thanks for the images. Do you have this same type of thing for the SS, SS Evo, Synapse etc?


Nope sorry, i only found these caad10 images so far for 2013.


----------



## stillconcept.com

105 option 2... In love!


----------



## Ultrasaurus

EuroSVT said:


> Ok, the Force / Lime is so damn hot! I was wanting an SS...but damn!
> 
> * Don't even let that be available as a frame only :devil:


It's available as a frameset only, along with the black and raw frameset. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAADEL

defboob said:


> CAAD10-4 Rival:
> Color 2
> https://dsema3vu1qa1z.cloudfront.ne...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/1/c13_RAX4C_bee_5.png


The rival hornet is sweet like honey


----------



## Jeno

Does anyone have the colors for ultegra synapse. Could you please upload?


----------



## EuroSVT

Ultrasaurus said:


> It's available as a frameset only, along with the black and raw frameset. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## asad137

defboob said:


> CAAD10-4 Rival:
> Color 1
> \https://dsema3vu1qa1z.cloudfront.ne...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/1/c13_RAX4C_bbq_6.png
> 
> Color 2
> https://dsema3vu1qa1z.cloudfront.ne...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/1/c13_RAX4C_bee_5.png


Those pictures make me glad I was able to get a 2012 CAAD10-4 in raw aluminum (thanks again, btw).

Though the black Ultegra Di2 version is even better!


----------



## Nasty73Z

SO glad that I bought my 2012 Caad10-1. Not a fan of the gold. Also interesting that the Force model has tradition bend handlebars and the others have compact. I like how they take stock photos with the stem slammed on the conical spacer.


----------



## metoou2

After reading some Threads I have seen that there will be a 2013 EVO Hi-mod and there will be a 2013 EVO non Hi-mod. For 2013 will there also be a non-EVO Super Six similar to or the same as the 2012 non-EVO Super Six?


----------



## jrodz09

Whats that crankset on the Evo's going for? Was thinking it might not that bad on the CAAD10 Ultegra set up...


----------



## Dan Gerous

metoou2 said:


> After reading some Threads I have seen that there will be a 2013 EVO Hi-mod and there will be a 2013 EVO non Hi-mod. For 2013 will there also be a non-EVO Super Six similar to or the same as the 2012 non-EVO Super Six?


There will be one SuperSix Evo Nano, some SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod, some SuperSix Evo non-Hi-Mod and yes, non-Evo SuperSix too...


----------



## garbec

Who's got Super Six photo's? Heard about a $1500 Apex Super Six? True?


----------



## Lawcheehung

Anyone have pics of the new 2013 Caad8s?


----------



## metoou2

Dan Gerous said:


> There will be one SuperSix Evo Nano, some SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod, some SuperSix Evo non-Hi-Mod and yes, non-Evo SuperSix too...


Do you know;
will the 2013 non-EVO Super Six be the same mold that has been used since 2010?


----------



## trauma-md

metoou2 said:


> Do you know;
> will the 2013 non-EVO Super Six be the same mold that has been used since 2010?


Same mold


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Same mold


Yep, same molds, just new paint jobs.


----------



## Nasty73Z

Garbec, No there is not a $1500 Super Six. The starting price for a Caad10 105 is $1600. Low $2k range.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Euro prices found here but remember, US prices are different, not necessarily just a conversion of that list with the current exchange rate...


----------



## CdaleNut

when does cannondale typically update their web site ?


----------



## EuroSVT

Very late, at least last year. Seems it was around end of September - October maybe? I already had my 2012 long before they updated. Somebody on this site posted a link to the actual catalog (a Google doc link) WAY before the website was updated.

Had C'Dale updated the website sooner, I *might* have held out for a Gulf CAAD10-4, because that is a sick colorway.


----------



## EuroSVT

Dan Gerous said:


> Euro prices found here but remember, US prices are different, not necessarily just a conversion of that list with the current exchange rate...


No doubt. I remember living in Germany and seeing what they paid for C'Dales at the time...was happy to be American. What was a real eye opener was when I hit up a C'Dale dealer in Seoul, Korea...insane what they were selling for, as in stupid high


----------



## EuroSVT

Just noticed the FSA crank on the 10-4 rival...damnit! I swear, outside of 2 Cannondales, I always feel like I get screwed between the year before, the year that I bought, and the following year. I know, FSA cranks have alot of critics, just not me. Sure it performs about the same as the SRAM S500 that the 2012 has, but it looks much cooler. 

The big question though...will it still be a $2K bike?


----------



## Clobber

No Apex level, it's Tiagra this year.


----------



## Nasty73Z

I looked in our new catalog today and if I remember correctly the Tiagra Super Six was $1799 and the Force Caad10 was around $2400 and it comes with a generic branded carbon Sram crank.


----------



## leo santos

any word on the pricing for the nano / black evo? guess it should be around what the ultimate goes for today..


----------



## Nasty73Z

$11,999 for the nano.


----------



## leo santos

tks, as expected! crazy expensive, but still a better value than the ultimate if you consider the parts sale $$..


----------



## SicBith

leo santos said:


> tks, as expected! crazy expensive, but still a better value than the ultimate if you consider the parts sale $$..


Evo Nano / Dura 13,310
Evo HM / Di2 Dura 11650
Evo HM / Team 10320
Evo HM / Dura 7990
Evo HM / Rad 7200
Evo standard mod / Di2 Ultegra 5200
Evo SM / Red 4450


----------



## Nasty73Z

Those are are indeed the "MSRP" prices. Crazy is the BMC Impec we just got, over $15k after taxes and underwhelming!


----------



## FPSDavid

Any info on the SuperSix frames? Both Evo and non-Evo? Prices (complete bike & frame-only), pictures?


----------



## EuroSVT

Maybe I have this all kinds of wrong...I thought the Evo and the SuperSix were different bikes?


----------



## NWS Alpine

EuroSVT said:


> Maybe I have this all kinds of wrong...I thought the Evo and the SuperSix were different bikes?


Same bike (SuperSix) but different grades of carbon. The higher you go the stiffer and lighter or just lighter they are. Strictly speaking about the frames and not component groups.


----------



## Dan Gerous

NWS Alpine said:


> Same bike (SuperSix) but different grades of carbon. The higher you go the stiffer and lighter or just lighter they are. Strictly speaking about the frames and not component groups.


Actually, EuroSVT's right. The SuperSix and the SuperSix Evo are completely different frames, different designs, different molds, different construction techniques, different everything... tube shapes are different, forks are different... the only things that are the same are the geometries.

Basically, the SuperSix (non-Evo) is the SuperSix that was introduced for 2010. Back then it was available in regular or hi-Mod carbon. Then, they introduced the SuperSix Evo, a complete redesign that took the top step of the Cannondale models. With the Evo, they ditched the SuperSix hi-Mod but kept the regular-Mod as a mid-range line... Every Evo were hi-Mod. Now for 2013, the SuperSix (non-Evo, non-hi-Mod that's the same as the 2010) carries on as the entry level carbon racer, the Evo now has a non-hi-Mod version to lower the price and the hi-Mod Evo continues unchanged. On top of that, the SuperSix Evo Black has a different carbon layup/blend with Nano carbon and is the absolute lightest and bestest SuperSix eva' made! Keeping the two completely different frames both called SuperSix may not be the best thing, they should have completely different names if you ask me as they're completely different frames...


----------



## Ultrasaurus

NWS Alpine said:


> Same bike (SuperSix) but different grades of carbon. The higher you go the stiffer and lighter or just lighter they are. Strictly speaking about the frames and not component groups.


Gotta say you're misinformed here. The tube shapes are more similar to the CAAD 10, and pretty different from the Supersix. It's called the Supersix EVO as it's an "evolved" version of a really popular bike for Cannondale, using new things they've learned in developing their other bikes. Since it's still called a Supersix, it keeps their hugely popular Supersix still relevant and viable. :thumbsup:


----------



## pblind

Think I need the black Evo.


----------



## royalty

Hello people,
Is this the Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Red, Racing edition or the Supersix Evo 2 Red?


----------



## EuroSVT

Is it just me or does it look like they put a 10 on the headtube of that black Ultegra CAAD10? Not all of them, but that black one for sure...did they go back to cleaner welds? I still see the gumped up ones on a few of those frames.

* And thanks for all the info regarding the SuperSix vs. Evo frames. That was just for my own knowledge. Yesterday I came to wonder if I had been calling them wrong all this time., usually say SS or Evo. I'd imagine the name Evo is well trademarked by now, so you have to change it up a bit?


----------



## maxcap

@Royalty - that's the Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Red, Racing edition.

I spent too long yesterday trying to piece together photos and colour schemes to the respective bike names. Why Cannondale don't update their website, I do not know. Perhaps making their customers root out all the info themselves is some sort of sophisticated marketing ploy to make you want them more. 

To save you some time, here are the best pics I found for Evo Red:

Supersix Evo High-Mod, Racing RED:










Both colour schemes shown in the photo.


Supersix Evo Non-High-Mod, RED:










Both colour schemes shown in the photo.


----------



## royalty

Thanks a lot Maxcap, much appreciated!
Yeah I guess it's waiting until we get a digital copy of the 2013 model brochure. I tried searching for it in the depths of the internet, but I guess it's not online yet.

It's always a struggle to try and not buy a new bike


----------



## RCMTB

pblind said:


> Think I need the black Evo.


Me too! That thing is sick...Now how do I hide the $7200 gone on the bank acct statement?


----------



## NWS Alpine

Ultrasaurus said:


> Gotta say you're misinformed here. The tube shapes are more similar to the CAAD 10, and pretty different from the Supersix. It's called the Supersix EVO as it's an "evolved" version of a really popular bike for Cannondale, using new things they've learned in developing their other bikes. Since it's still called a Supersix, it keeps their hugely popular Supersix still relevant and viable. :thumbsup:


Yes I know this. It's still the same geometry and still rides almost the same. The different grades of carbon is really the main reason for the differences. Different carbon allows different tube shapes to maintain the same feel with a reduced weight.

Technically yes they are different but they are still both carbon bikes with the same supersix geometry.


----------



## Dan Gerous

NWS Alpine said:


> Yes I know this. It's still the same geometry and still rides almost the same. The different grades of carbon is really the main reason for the differences. Different carbon allows different tube shapes to maintain the same feel with a reduced weight.
> 
> Technically yes they are different but they are still both carbon bikes with the same supersix geometry.


I hope you're not an engineer... 

SuperSixes all use mixes of different grades of carbon (every SuperSix, non-Evo, Evo, Hi-Mod, non-Hi-Mod use a few different carbons, in different ratios in different areas, even non-Hi-Mod have some Hi-Mod carbon in them). The frame shapes, the manufacturing process (the Evo frame shape for exemple allows the top tube to seatstays continuous fibers, it could be done with any carbon, it's the frame's shape and design that allows this) and the way the carbon is laid up makes a lot more difference to the ride and feel than the carbon grade used. The Evo is as much the same bike as the CAAD10 as it is to the old SuperSix IMO.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Dan Gerous said:


> I hope you're not an engineer...
> 
> SuperSixes all use mixes of different grades of carbon (every SuperSix, non-Evo, Evo, Hi-Mod, non-Hi-Mod use a few different carbons, in different ratios in different areas, even non-Hi-Mod have some Hi-Mod carbon in them). The frame shapes, the manufacturing process (the Evo frame shape for exemple allows the top tube to seatstays continuous fibers, it could be done with any carbon, it's the frame's shape and design that allows this) and the way the carbon is laid up makes a lot more difference to the ride and feel than the carbon grade used. The Evo is as much the same bike as the CAAD10 as it is to the old SuperSix IMO.


I am...

I think the point I am trying to make is that technically they are all supersix frames. The Evo version is still the same geometry and to 99% of cyclists out there the Evo and supersix will ride and feel the same.

Structurally the Evo is completely different I know.


----------



## PaxRomana

NWS Alpine said:


> I am...
> 
> I think the point I am trying to make is that technically they are all supersix frames. The Evo version is still the same geometry and to 99% of cyclists out there the Evo and supersix will ride and feel the same.
> 
> Structurally the Evo is completely different I know.


Amazing how one guy on a message board knows how 99% of cyclists will feel. 

Anyway, I scored my Evo Team a few months ago for $6500 complete with Hollowgram cranks and Cosmic Carbone SLRs. Very happy with it.


----------



## NWS Alpine

PaxRomana said:


> Amazing how one guy on a message board knows how 99% of cyclists will feel.


Want to put money on it. Lets do a blind test at your LBS and I bet there will be no conclusive results. :thumbsup:

We on these boards are a minority. You have to remember that most cyclists can't change their own tire. Even many can't even tell if a bike is carbon or aluminum if you handed them a painted frame. That's the reality.


----------



## Dan Gerous

NWS Alpine said:


> Want to put money on it. Lets do a blind test at your LBS and I bet there will be no conclusive results. :thumbsup:
> 
> We on these boards are a minority. You have to remember that most cyclists can't change their own tire. Even many can't even tell if a bike is carbon or aluminum if you handed them a painted frame. That's the reality.


Well with a blind test, the same 99% probably couldn't tell the difference between an Evo, a CAAD10, a Specialized Tarmac SL4, a Trek... doesn't mean it's all the same bike.


----------



## jeff1964

Go to your lbs they have a binder of the new bikes and options . Bikes will be available in August .


----------



## jrodz09

Today's the day! Getting my 2013 CAAD10-3 right now..


----------



## NWS Alpine

jrodz09 said:


> Today's the day! Getting my 2013 CAAD10-3 right now..


It's not legit until you post pics! Hurry up.


----------



## jrodz09

NWS Alpine said:


> It's not legit until you post pics! Hurry up.


Shes all MINE!


----------



## chuy

^ Nice bike!


----------



## jrodz09

chuy said:


> ^ Nice bike!


Thank you!  

And shame on all you who hate this color scheme, its sexy.  LOL! Its way better than my flat black from the 2012 CAAD 10-5 I sold. 

BTW: Excellent wheels, bombproof to the MAX. Hit and enormous pothole in Redlands, terrible! my RS10's would of dissolve on me after that hit.... Mavic are the best!


----------



## FPSDavid

jrodz09 said:


> Shes all MINE!


Should have gotten the other colorway, that one is just bad...although I don't like either of them particularly. I wish I could have gotten a flat black 2012 10-3  So hot.


----------



## jrodz09

FPSDavid said:


> Should have gotten the other colorway, that one is just bad...although I don't like either of them particularly. I wish I could have gotten a flat black 2012 10-3  So hot.


:ciappa:

Kiss it! lmao


----------



## NWS Alpine

jrodz09 said:


> :ciappa:
> 
> Kiss it! lmao


Enjoy it. Bike looks great. I love the raw aluminum.

I am also partial to the team colorway since I love white and green.


----------



## dodachacha

Anyone have a spec list on the Evo Standard Mod with Red supposedly retailing for $4,450? Believe it's the "Supersix 2 Evo Red" from royalty's post yesterday.

Was about to purchase a 2012 Supersix 3 with Ultegra but would much rather pay the extra $900 for the Evo mold and Red components...


----------



## Dan Gerous

dodachacha said:


> Anyone have a spec list on the Evo Standard Mod with Red supposedly retailing for $4,450? Believe it's the "Supersix 2 Evo Red" from royalty's post yesterday.
> 
> Was about to purchase a 2012 Supersix 3 with Ultegra but would much rather pay the extra $900 for the Evo mold and Red components...


Don't have the parts list but from the picture, you can see some of the parts...


----------



## maxcap

Here ya go:

Spec sheet for non-HM Evo Red:

http://fotoalbum.mtb-forum.it/image.php?id=173523&s=1024

Spec sheet for HM Evo Red:


----------



## dodachacha

Yep, think I'm sold...is there a better bike out there for $4500!? Incredible.


----------



## oldtrek716

First time poster...Does anyone have the spec sheets for the Caad10 2 and the Caad10 3 models for 2013? Thanks for the help...Cheers


----------



## FPSDavid

oldtrek716 said:


> First time poster...Does anyone have the spec sheets for the Caad10 2 and the Caad10 3 models for 2013? Thanks for the help...Cheers


Don't know about the 10-2, but the 10-3 looks to be exactly the same components as the 2012, with a different paintjob, so just check Cannondale's site for the 2012 specs of the 10-3.


----------



## oldtrek716

Thanks for the reply and info FPSDavid...congrats on the slick new Caad10!


----------



## SHolmes

*EVO Standard MOD w Full 2013 RED -*

Thanks for all the info -

I have ordered the standard mod evo with full red 54cm - At just over $4000 it seems to be the best buy out there right now. My local shop says we will have it by August 6th. Will post a ride review soon - my shop will also have some hi mod evos in so I may be able to give a comparison review if we get another 54cm in.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## SHolmes

*Cad 10 Colorways 2013*

Well I can safely say the designers at Cannondale handling the lowly Cad 10's kicked but on the rest of the line. I just ordered an 2013 Evo - Red and the team paint job is suffering - just not as clean as what they did with the Cad 10's (and double or triple the price).

SSSS


----------



## Nasty73Z

Even better... retail for the non high-mod Evo is $3999! Smoking price and bike.


----------



## FPSDavid

Nasty73Z said:


> Even better... retail for the non high-mod Evo is $3999! Smoking price and bike.


Any ideas on the frames only yet?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Here's the new 2013 Capo... now available all the way up to 92cm sizes! :wink5:


----------



## CdaleNut

dodachacha said:


> Anyone have a spec list on the Evo Standard Mod with Red supposedly retailing for $4,450? Believe it's the "Supersix 2 Evo Red" from royalty's post yesterday.
> 
> Was about to purchase a 2012 Supersix 3 with Ultegra but would much rather pay the extra $900 for the Evo mold and Red components...




I got a price quote from my LBS for $3,900 for this same bike :thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleNut

Dan Gerous said:


> Here's the new 2013 Capo... now available all the way up to 92cm sizes! :wink5:




please tell me thats fake


----------



## RCMTB

Anyone know the street price on the 2013 Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Red, Racing edition? The black one is sick.


----------



## krtassoc

*2013 Dealer Handbook*

2013 Dealer Handbook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.373042959431721.85000.104344392968247&type=1


----------



## CdaleNut

krtassoc said:


> 2013 dealer handbook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.373042959431721.85000.104344392968247&type=1




win !!!!!!!


----------



## CAADEL

No CAAD10-2 or 10-4 for Europe for one more year. 
Why? :skep:

And by the way, 10-2 and 10-4 have the best color options.


----------



## kirbdoggy

*2013 Supersix EVO Photos*

EVO Black









EVO Hi-Mod Di2










EVO Hi-Mod Team









EVO Hi-Mod Dura-Ace









EVO Hi-Mod Racing Red Edition
Color 1








Color 2









EVO Ultegra Di2
Color 1








Color 2









EVO 2 Red
Color 1








Color 2









I saw the new catalog at the LBS last week, it took this long to find photos.

Enjoy.


----------



## kirbdoggy

*2013 Supersix Photos*

Supersix Ultegra
Color 1








Color 2









Supersix 105
Color 1








Color 2


----------



## kirbdoggy

*2013 CAAD10 Photos*

posted on page 5.


----------



## Jeno

Could you post pics of the synapse ultegra if you have them please kirbdoggy


----------



## kirbdoggy

Jeno said:


> Could you post pics of the synapse ultegra if you have them please kirbdoggy


Sorry, have not found any good synapse photos yet. I will post when I find.


----------



## mdloc0

Now to find some australian pricing. 

MDL


----------



## EuroSVT

I don't know...think I'm just not feeling the frame colorways as much as I thought at first. At least none in my price range. The little angel on my shoulder is whispering "save your money for 2014" ha-ha!

What am I talking about, I have a new Cannondale! Just really wanted to go carbon with a SuperSix, and use them both for different reasons. I don't want to go back to a Shimano bike, but I like the colorway on the 105 SuperSix frame.

* A huge THANKS to all that have taken the time to hunt down & post pictures and catalog's or whatever. Appreciate 'ya...will try to hit each of you up with some rep :thumbsup:


----------



## FPSDavid

and










are really HOT! Still wondering what'll be available as frames only.


----------



## s2ktaxi

does anyone know if the di2 frames can use regular mechanical transmissions?


----------



## kirbdoggy

s2ktaxi said:


> does anyone know if the di2 frames can use regular mechanical transmissions?


I think it would take some effort, as the Di2 frames have no cable guides for the derailleurs cables. I'm sure someone here has seen the new Di2 frames in person and can confirm this.


----------



## mdloc0

Yeah that's to all the guys that posted pic's and info. Was looking at the currect 2012 evo red. But wan't to sure about the group set and also the paint finish. I saw one in the shop and you could see the clear coat join half way along the top tube. 

Also pricing wise - are the new ones dropping in price a little? 

MDL


----------



## trauma-md

kirbdoggy said:


> I think it would take some effort, as the Di2 frames have no cable guides for the derailleurs cables. I'm sure someone here has seen the new Di2 frames in person and can confirm this.


There are no cable guides on the Di2 EVO. The most difficult mod would be that there is no hole in the bridge behind the BB for the FD cable to come through...it's just solid, and no hole for the cable guide under the BB to screw into.


----------



## Greenduck

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbdog/7659522868/" title="Supersix105liq_4611 by kirbdoggy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7659522868_7ecfe68a9d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="631" alt="Supersix105liq_4611"></a>

I really like what they've done with the 2013 SuperSix 105 in team colors. I have the 2011 SuperSix in team colors and was very dissappointed when I saw the 2012 version.


----------



## method01

black stealth supersix ultegra looks sweet !


----------



## SByota

Saw the 2013 Evo Hi-Mod Di2 blk/gry/red bike in person yesterday. It was hiding in the owners office. Great looking bike!! The 2013's are starting to hit dealers now. My LBS, NP Bike Shop, in SoCal had a stack of 2013's still in boxes waiting to be built. My wife's new CAAD 10-4 was in stack too. Hopefully she will have it in the next day or two. I'll post pics when she gets it.


----------



## EuroSVT

If it were even close to being in my price range...this is the hotness!


----------



## mik_git

That is REALLY nice


----------



## limba

I like the looks of almost all of their road bikes this year. Great line up.


----------



## garbec

Amy Supersix Tiagra photo's?


----------



## FPSDavid

garbec said:


> Amy Supersix Tiagra photo's?


Judging from the dealer handbook linked above, that doesn't exist...


----------



## Dan Gerous

FPSDavid said:


> Judging from the dealer handbook linked above, that doesn't exist...


It does, just not in Europe (the dealer book above is for Europe)... there is a SuperSix 6 Tiagara. I haven't seen it though.


----------



## EuroSVT

Maybe I'm just "old" or whatever, but what was wrong with these really cool fades of yesteryear? Two-tone fade, with rough-cut decals, that was hot! Just seems that retro is looking a lot better than modern.


----------



## Dan Gerous

EuroSVT said:


> Maybe I'm just "old" or whatever, but what was wrong with these really cool fades of yesteryear? Two-tone fade, with rough-cut decals, that was hot! Just seems that retro is looking a lot better than modern.


I soooo disagree! (which is okay, we can't all have the same tastes) I hated fades, whether it was Cannondale fades (and I had one), Ritchey P-20 fades, Klein fades, Colnago fades... Even then I thought they looked old and past their prime.


----------



## mik_git

na see i'd disagree with that, was just sayng the other day to my GF, how in the old days bikes had cool paint jobs (klein's linear horizon ticks my box), but these days its just bold graphics. It's not like it looks bad, just that its not, i dunno, awesome.


----------



## hooligan317

So would you throw $5k at a full 2012 Sram Red groupset and wheels (something like Zipp 404) for your current CAAD10 or look at something like these 2013 SS Evo's?


----------



## EuroSVT

No worries, different strokes for different folks. I had that R800, then later an F2000, both with the fade. The execution & colorways were brilliant imo. Seeing the things that are out there now just leaves me feeling like going back to something like that would be revolutionary. Seems like now, regardless of brand, the flat black stealth look is the best we have going? I'll take that screaming yellow / viper red fade all day long 

And the "rough cut" logo's were boss!


----------



## secteur pave

garbec said:


> Amy Supersix Tiagra photo's?


----------



## EuroSVT

I'd love to get the SuperSix 105 Team colorway as a frame. Wouldn't it be cool if that is an option


----------



## leo santos

doesn any know what brakes are those on the evo black edition? can't distinguish them or read it at the handbook.. maybe the same as the ultimate's TRP..


----------



## Dan Gerous

leo santos said:


> doesn any know what brakes are those on the evo black edition? can't distinguish them or read it at the handbook.. maybe the same as the ultimate's TRP..


They're just Dura-Ace brakes.


----------



## twiggy

Anyone have any pics of the new 2013 CAAD X 105?


----------



## jeff1964

hooligan317 I would spend the 5000 . That was my bike of choice for 2012 .


----------



## jeff1964

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.373042959431721.85000.104344392968247&type=1


----------



## noms78

Don't like the new spider cranks on the higher-end bikes. IMO the only colour schemes that look good are the Supersix 3 ultegra (black) and supersix evo high-mod sram (black/grey/red) with the exception of the sram cranks.


----------



## krtassoc

2013 SuperSix 105, Liquigas: https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/545276_445833365447803_1522178851_n.jpg


----------



## NWS Alpine

I guess we need to refer to it as team and not liquigas anymore. Sad to see them go. I hope Cannondale continues to use green and blue in the future.


----------



## FPSDavid

NWS Alpine said:


> I guess we need to refer to it as team and not liquigas anymore. Sad to see them go. I hope Cannondale continues to use green and blue in the future.


What's the deal, are Cannondale and Liquigas not going to be together any more?


----------



## zamboni

Can anyone confirm if this is true?


----------



## NWS Alpine

Yes Liquigas is not sponsoring a team next year. Saxo Bank is trying to sign all the riders as they need the UCI points. Nibali has already left to another team so others are available unless they are working deals with other teams.

Liquigas And Saxo Bank To Merge In 2013? | Cyclingnews.com

Liquigas-Cannondale: No comment on Saxo merger rumours


----------



## Dan Gerous

Can't be confirmed for now as far as I know. What is known is that the Liquigas contract ends at the end of this season. A lot of rumors came out of that fact but from what I can gather, they are still talking/negociating for after 2012, they may stay, they may not but it's not known for now. I think the team management are also in talks with other potential sponsors. But the end of Liquigas in the peloton is not yet decided. The stories posted by NWS are only rumors and speculation.

Interestingly, the team licence is owned by Liquigas itself, not a company that manages the team as most teams have... They're a gas company but they've been way more involved in the team than most teams main sponsors. So it could be interesting to see what happens if they finally decide not to stay. The team has a few riders contracted for at least 2013 including Peter Sagan and Ivan Basso... Nibali's move has no direct link to Liquigas leaving or not, they were in talk, the team made him an offer but Astana made an offer that was around 1 million Euros more per year...


----------



## NWS Alpine

Yeah I hope they stay too but the way they are talking it doesn't sound good. It's gong to be a cluster [email protected]&K dealing with the contracts if they have to merger or split with anyone. Hopefully at least a new title sponsor comes along and they can transfer the team intact.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Some Liquigas news over at Velonews:



Velonews said:


> Liquigas is changing. Team manager Roberto Amadio is working with Cannondale to take over title sponsorship. He told VeloNews yesterday that towards the end of August, after the USA Pro Challenge, he would have some good news.


----------



## njleach

It would be great to see a fully titled Cannondale team in the ProTour :thumbsup:


----------



## hendrick81

njleach said:


> It would be great to see a fully titled Cannondale team in the ProTour :thumbsup:


That would be pretty cool and cannondale has the cash for it, But seeing as how cannondale puts way to many of there logos on there new bikes, I can just imagine on how there team jerseys would look like.


----------



## mik_git

speaking of badging,was waiting for my GF today after my ride and was a bit miffed, great big head tube and a little "C" on it... I miss the old "Cannondale" triangle head tube badge my mate had on his old bike(s)


----------



## NWS Alpine

hendrick81 said:


> That would be pretty cool and cannondale has the cash for it, But seeing as how cannondale puts way to many of there logos on there new bikes, I can just imagine on how there team jerseys would look like.


Prob would look similar to the Cannondale factory team


----------



## EuroSVT

Oss just signed with BMC


----------



## aloonda

these are nice


----------



## Clobber

Saw 2013 EVO today ay my LBS. Black & red, with Red drivetrain. Can't remember model name.


----------



## krtassoc




----------



## Dan Gerous

Edit... nothing to see here.


----------



## Guest

*Supersix Rivals*

Some 2013 Cannondale Rival Options I haven't seen online.


----------



## supersixter

That Synapse looks great!!


----------



## ilfrancese




----------



## ilfrancese

supersixter said:


> That Synapse looks great!!


----------



## FPSDavid

Whats with the Colnago's...? This is the Cannondale forum.


----------



## supersixter

word?


----------



## mik_git

I think someone is trying to say that the 'dales look like the 'nagos...


----------



## theonike

Cannondale bikes 2013 - YouTube


----------



## apsldniman

any changes to the SS or the CAAD10 ?


----------



## Bad Ronald

mik_git said:


> I think someone is trying to say that the 'dales look like the 'nagos...


...and the 2012 Colnagos look kind of like 2011 Cannondale's. Not sure what that guys point was when he only posts a picture and no commentary.


----------



## mik_git

yeah no idea...must say the 2013's are looking good...


----------



## pataww2001

I was looking to grab a EVO Hi Mod with dura ace, but I really do not like the color scheme it has.... maybe seeing it in person may change my mind

maybe I'll just go for the Hi Mod Red equipped bike instead. 

Pat


----------



## EuroSVT

Once you go Sram you'll never go back :thumbsup:

I was a Shimano guy since 1996, last two bikes (2011 & 2012 C'Dale) were SRAM and I love them


----------



## EuroSVT

mik_git said:


> I think someone is trying to say that the 'dales look like the 'nagos...


Pictures on the net...I dunno, but if you look at these bikes in person they're not even close.


----------



## pataww2001

EuroSVT said:


> Once you go Sram you'll never go back :thumbsup:
> 
> I was a Shimano guy since 1996, last two bikes (2011 & 2012 C'Dale) were SRAM and I love them


I'm now on a 2012 supersix 3 with rival group and RED shifters. I was previously a $himano user as well. I do like SRAM. my concern is that I don't like that you cannot trim the front derailleur in the small ring. is it really a big deal? nah, but I feel that its a function that it should have. I like the idea of being able to use the entire cassette while cruising around on a recovery spin or warmup/cooldown.

I also figured I'd like 11speed.


----------



## zamboni

Only Shimano & Campy allow you to do micro adjustment on both front rings, this is a nice feature to have.


----------



## pataww2001

zamboni said:


> this is a nice feature to have.


Agreed....


----------



## Dan Gerous

pataww2001 said:


> I'm now on a 2012 supersix 3 with rival group and RED shifters. I was previously a $himano user as well. I do like SRAM. my concern is that I don't like that you cannot trim the front derailleur in the small ring. is it really a big deal? nah, but I feel that its a function that it should have. I like the idea of being able to use the entire cassette while cruising around on a recovery spin or warmup/cooldown.
> 
> I also figured I'd like 11speed.


Do you wish you could drive your car at 65mph in the first gear? You do know that shifting on the big ring and staying higher up the cassette can get you pretty much the same as being in the small ring and small cog... It wont be any different to how hard you pedal... Do you also need to recover your left hand muscles? 

Not sure I get why people want to ride in that gear combo. I can with the new Red (all cogs usable from both rings without trim) but small-small is the kind of combo that only got used on the work stand while I was building the bike up...


----------



## pataww2001

Dan Gerous said:


> Do you wish you could drive your car at 65mph in the first gear? You do know that shifting on the big ring and staying higher up the cassette can get you pretty much the same as being in the small ring and small cog... It wont be any different to how hard you pedal... Do you also need to recover your left hand muscles?
> 
> Not sure I get why people want to ride in that gear combo. I can with the new Red (all cogs usable from both rings) but it's the kind of combo that only got used on the work stand while I was building the bike up...


I can drive 65 in first in my car, on the racetrack, with venus and saturn aligned, on an overcast morning.... in september only though! 

in all seriousness, I do agree that I can have the same effect by doing big ring, higher up on the cassette, I guess I'm just remembering being able to do it with Shimano. it was more of an issue when I just got back on the bike earlier this season. not so much a big deal now that I have a lot of rides on my legs and I dont seem to require as much easy spinning for recovery. 

do you have the 2011 or 2012 shifters? I believe mine are 2011. not sure if that makes a difference. I should probably give it a tune up and see if I can get it to work as yours does. the bike has 1750 miles on it since april and hasnt been tuned up.

Pat


----------



## Dan Gerous

pataww2001 said:


> I can drive 65 in first in my car, on the racetrack, with venus and saturn aligned, on an overcast morning.... in september only though!
> 
> in all seriousness, I do agree that I can have the same effect by doing big ring, higher up on the cassette, I guess I'm just remembering being able to do it with Shimano. it was more of an issue when I just got back on the bike earlier this season. not so much a big deal now that I have a lot of rides on my legs and I dont seem to require as much easy spinning for recovery.
> 
> do you have the 2011 or 2012 shifters? I believe mine are 2011. not sure if that makes a difference. I should probably give it a tune up and see if I can get it to work as yours does. the bike has 1750 miles on it since april and hasnt been tuned up.
> 
> Pat


I see where you're coming from then. Maybe I also got that because I was a mountain biker for a long time before I started to ride on the road. Small-small is the worst gear combo for chain tension, the chain has the most slack there and in the rough, it bounces around a lot more and increases the risk of a dropped chain. So I ride the big ring pretty much all the time (road, cx or mountain) until I'm out of gears on longer and/or steeper climbs, then I drop to the small chainring... but I tend to get back to it as soon as I can.

I had the older Red on two bikes (2008 and 2010) before but now I have the re-designed Red (2012 or 2013?) with the Yaw front derailleur that re-aligns the cage angle to achieve no chain rub in any gear combo without even needing to trim. The new Red front shifter doesn't even have trim since it's designed to work with the new derailleur. Works great, you just shift or downshift with a single click, no need to re-adjust the derailleur's position with trim.

Normally, with other groups, I'd set it so I can use all the cogs while in the big ring but I never saw any point to be able to use the smallest cogs while in the small ring... even when I'm out of shape.


----------



## pataww2001

Dan Gerous said:


> I see where you're coming from then. Maybe I also got that because I was a mountain biker for a long time before I started to ride on the road. Small-small is the worst gear combo for chain tension, the chain has the most slack there and in the rough, it bounces around a lot more and increases the risk of a dropped chain. So I ride the big ring pretty much all the time (road, cx or mountain) until I'm out of gears on longer and/or steeper climbs, then I drop to the small chainring... but I tend to get back to it as soon as I can.
> 
> I had the older Red on two bikes (2008 and 2010) before but now I have the re-designed Red (2012 or 2013?) with the Yaw front derailleur that re-aligns the cage angle to achieve no chain rub in any gear combo without even needing to trim. The new Red front shifter doesn't even have trim since it's designed to work with the new derailleur. Works great, you just shift or downshift with a single click, no need to re-adjust the derailleur's position with trim.
> 
> Normally, with other groups, I'd set it so I can use all the cogs while in the big ring but I never saw any point to be able to use the smallest cogs while in the small ring... even when I'm out of shape.


interesting point that you mention is that you use the RED front derailleur. I do not. I am using a rival groupset with only the shifters upgraded to red. maybe I should toss on a RED front D and see how much different it is. in theory it will probably be considerably better. 

I also came from a mountain biking background. and remember riding EVERYTHING possible in the big ring. however for me, I stopped riding completely in 1999 and just started pedaling again in April 2012. I definitely wasn't big ringing much of anything that wasnt downhill for a long time. I'm feeling pretty good lately though

thanks for your responses. much appreciated

Pat


----------



## ilfrancese

EuroSVT said:


> Pictures on the net...I dunno, but if you look at these bikes in person they're not even close.


ok, goodbye


----------



## Guest

and the rest of the Synapse family. Looking pretty good!


----------



## Guest

...and more.


----------



## Guest

Last Synapse and Caad 8's.


----------



## Guest

Last of the Caad 8's.


----------



## Guest

2013 Cannondale Slice


----------



## Guest

2013 Slice RS


----------



## Siv

Thinking about going from a Synapse to a Super Six. Has anyone done this? Im probably not going to be able to test ride one so Id be ordering blind. Im not racing, just considering it for weight savings and stiffness. Currently on a 2009 Synapse Carbon 4 looking to go to the Synapse or Evo with SRAM Red.


----------



## jeff1964

I would go with the sram red .


----------



## stillconcept.com

I came from a synapse and am now riding a supersix... Depending on how you setup the stem, and spacers the supersix can be an incredibly comfortable bike. Let's be honest though, you're not buying the Supersix to be a cruiser  I have mine setup quite aggressive and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## RCMTB

stillconcept.com said:


> I came from a synapse and am now riding a supersix... Depending on how you setup the stem, and spacers the supersix can be an incredibly comfortable bike. Let's be honest though, you're not buying the Supersix to be a cruiser  I have mine setup quite aggressive and I find it very comfortable.


Very true. Before buying a CAAD10 I was going to buy a Synapse because it felt less racy/more upright at the time, but I knew in 6mos to a year I would be a stronger and more flexible rider and would want a more aggressive riding posture. 4mos later and I have the stem slammed and looking for ways to squeek out more performance from me and the bike and yet still being very comfortable for a 2 to 3 hour ride.


----------



## Siv

I don't have the numbers but it looks like the Synapse is more aggressive than mine. What I wonder about is if the positioning on a SS is more comfortable than a Synapse, sometimes I feel caught in between with the position of my arms and back. I really should find one to ride I guess, finding a 58 in stock is tough sometimes.


----------



## redbirdfan77

*2013 Cannondale EVO 2 Red*

Just picked up a 2013 Evo 2 Red on Saturday in a 58cm. Took it out for just over 40 miles and am quite amazed at how it rides. Remarkably smooth and feels really speedy. 

I spent the last 2.5 years riding just over 5,000 miles on a 2010 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra and was worried that I'd be giving up quite a bit of comfort for the speed and responsiveness of the Evo. So far, it doesn't seem like I have given up any comfort, and the Evo just climbs and descends so much better. Excited to log a few hundred miles over the next week or two and see if my initial impressions hold up. 

Still working on getting the fit dialed in. Brought the bike home with the stem up (as shown in pic), but have since flipped it down. New Sram Red is pretty amazing too. Would be interested in hearing others' feedback.


----------



## redbirdfan77

Dan Gerous said:


> Well with a blind test, the same 99% probably couldn't tell the difference between an Evo, a CAAD10, a Specialized Tarmac SL4, a Trek... doesn't mean it's all the same bike.


I borrowed my buddy's 2011 Supersix 4 Rival for a week and put about 100 miles on it. I gave it back to him on Friday and picked up my new 2013 Evo 2 Red on Saturday. I quickly realized they are very different bikes. Both are speedy, but the Evo is noticeably more comfortable. I kept looking down at my Evo during the maiden voyage and couldn't believe how quiet, smooth, and fast it was. Both great bikes, but they are not the same.


----------



## Kayba

Wow, very nice Evo!


----------



## njleach

Siv said:


> Thinking about going from a Synapse to a Super Six. Has anyone done this? Im probably not going to be able to test ride one so Id be ordering blind. Im not racing, just considering it for weight savings and stiffness. Currently on a 2009 Synapse Carbon 4 looking to go to the Synapse or Evo with SRAM Red.


I moved from a Synapse Carbon to a Supersix Evo about a year ago. You'll notice the difference in weight and stiffness, and also just the responsiveness of the handling due to the steeper angles. Comfort wise nothing beats the Synapse, but the Evo is still comfortable on long rides. Go for it!


----------



## Siv

Did you get a weight on that thing yet? Not sold on that color yet, maybe a couple of red bottle cages and some red in the stem? I'm a bit thrown by the amount of spacers under the stem, why not just a Synapse without spacers to get it a bit more aggressive while still comfy?


----------



## ben_

love that bike!! 

you would be deffinately be able to race on it yes?


----------



## redbirdfan77

Siv said:


> Did you get a weight on that thing yet? Not sold on that color yet, maybe a couple of red bottle cages and some red in the stem? I'm a bit thrown by the amount of spacers under the stem, why not just a Synapse without spacers to get it a bit more aggressive while still comfy?


My 58cm weighed in at 15.8 lbs without pedals or bottle cages. 

Also, the steerer tube and spacers came like that out of the box. It is easier to leave them as is and slowly dial in the perfect fit as I log the miles than it is to slam the stem right out of the box and be stuck with limited options. I rode a Synapse for the last 2.5 years, the EVO is in a whole different league while still being amazingly comfortable. I'll probably cut the steerer down 2-3 cm and see how that feels.


----------



## noms78

Hopefully the black 2013 Supersix Ultegra will look ok. Almost all of the colorways this year are hideous. I like how the Evos have slimmer tubes. Not a fan of fat tubing on road bikes. Only problem with Evos is the price


----------



## squareslinky

@ redbirdfan77 - What kind of bottle cages are those? Never seen them before.


----------



## nismo73

redbirdfan77 said:


> Just picked up a 2013 Evo 2 Red on Saturday in a 58cm. Took it out for just over 40 miles and am quite amazed at how it rides. Remarkably smooth and feels really speedy.


Looks awesome! Are the Evo graphics on the bike actually look red, or a bright reddish orange in person? thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous

squareslinky said:


> @ redbirdfan77 - What kind of bottle cages are those? Never seen them before.


They look like Cannondale GT40 alloy cages. Available in black or silver, not too expensive, okay weigh but more importantly, they hold the bottles very well.


----------



## redbirdfan77

They are red and all the colors have a matte finish. I took the pic on my way home from a ride at sunset, so the light makes the colors look a bit different than they actually are.


----------



## redbirdfan77

Dan Gerous said:


> They look like Cannondale GT40 alloy cages. Available in black or silver, not too expensive, okay weigh but more importantly, they hold the bottles very well.


Yep, GT40 cages. They weigh nothing (40gr I think), cost less than $15 and are bomb proof. I use them on all of my road and mountain bikes and have never had a bottle pop out, even in several mtn bike crashes. I hope Cannondale makes them forever.


----------



## redbirdfan77

ben_ said:


> love that bike!!
> 
> you would be deffinately be able to race on it yes?


I could...except for the fact that I don't race. I try to not get too serious about any recreational activity. I've got too many hobbies to just focus on one.


----------



## redbirdfan77

nismo73 said:


> Looks awesome! Are the Evo graphics on the bike actually look red, or a bright reddish orange in person? thanks


They are red and all the colors have a matte finish.


----------



## Dan Gerous

redbirdfan77 said:


> I hope Cannondale makes them forever.


Well, your's will probably last forever so...


----------



## squareslinky

Dan Gerous said:


> They look like Cannondale GT40 alloy cages. Available in black or silver, not too expensive, okay weigh but more importantly, they hold the bottles very well.


I thought that is what they were, never noticed them in black. I have Cannondale Immix cages on my CAAD9. Never lost a bottle. It is a shame they stopped making them.


----------



## nkranhold

*New toy*

2013 Cannondale Supersix 3 Ultegra
Just picked it up from the shop this morning. Sorry for the slightly shitty picture.


----------



## RCMTB

nkranhold said:


> 2013 Cannondale Supersix 3 Ultegra
> Just picked it up from the shop this morning. Sorry for the slightly shitty picture.


What did you end up paying for it?


----------



## Dan Gerous

nkranhold said:


> 2013 Cannondale Supersix 3 Ultegra
> Just picked it up from the shop this morning. Sorry for the slightly shitty picture.


Nice, very classy colorway, it's like a nice buisness suit! :thumbsup:


----------



## nkranhold

Nothing yet. Its a demo but it retails for 3550 just like the 2012 model.


----------



## pkucera

Currently riding 2012 Synapse Hi-Mod Carbon 2 Red. Considering adding 2013 Ui2 Supersix EVO. Appears as if we have some new '13 EVO owners. Anyone able to compare/contrast the ride characteristics between these two bikes (aside from the group set)? Thanks!


----------



## systemr

nkranhold said:


> Nothing yet. Its a demo but it retails for 3550 just like the 2012 model.


are you sure the MSRP is 3,550? somebody else told me it was 3,300. The wheelset is downgraded for 2013 vs 2012: aksium wts vs ksyrium equippe

that matte black is super sexy though, trying to decide on 2012 red/blk/wht vs 2013 matte black


----------



## nkranhold

It may be less but i didnt think it was under 3500. Either way the wheelset is shitty. The aksiums only weigh 45 grams more then the equipes. That will be the first upgrade if i buy it.


----------



## mdloc0

Hate to say it, there maybe some better buys out in the new 2013 gear that's coming out. 

MDL


----------



## nkranhold

Like what?


----------



## tony604

lol hollowgram SISL2's are already on ebay, well just the arms


----------



## ilovejuve

I love the 10 on the caad top tube. The paint scheme is superior in my opinion. To each his own.


----------



## taurine1

*Just picked up my 2013 evo ultegra di2.......*

Didn't think I would buy another C-dale bike, but went to the shop last Monday and after a test ride I had to buy it. I really like the Di2; it's much quicker shifting and anticipate it will be much easier shifting under load. Not a big fan of Sram Red (2011 version) that I have on my Caad10. So, playing around w/ the Di2 was a joy.

Had my LBS (Bicycle Pro Shop in Alexandria, VA) do some modifications. Changed the C-dale alloy post and stem to carbon Ritcheys and the Mavic KE to Zipp 404 Firecrest. 
Will probably upgrade the handlebar later, maybe to enve.

Bad news: I probably won't get my SiSL2 spider crank until November, according to my lbs.......

Weight 54 cm (Complete)=16.15 lbs

P.S. Just got my Vincero Design carbon magnetic bottle holder (sub 20 g) & their new designed bottles (extra side grip on the bottle for easier handling, but never had problems w/ their older bottles in the first place; the orange tops will have to do for now). Imo, the best water bottle holder; never had one pop out, even on mountain bike trails. And, importantly, made in the USA.


----------



## zamboni

Taurine1,

What is your feed back after the ride? congrat nice color.


----------



## keong72

Sorry for one qouetion may I know super six evo frame is made from where?


----------



## taurine1

"Made in China" under the BB.
As for feed back (just picked it up last night), I am doing a long ride Saturday, so will let you know.

Most carbon bikes are made in China, except for few manufacturers. I think Trek makes some of their high end carbon framesets in the US, and Litespeed (???). Anyone know any other American companies that make them in the US?

I believe there is basically couple of manufacturers (i.e. Giant, etc.????), which produces most of the carbon frames in the world for most manufacturers. I guess they just give them the mold. I'm not sure about Cannondale, though, so don't sue me. Maybe, Dan Gerous would have better information.

Well, at least I know my Zipps are made in the good ol' USA.


----------



## zamboni

Specialized Tarmac & Roubaix are made in Taiwan not sure about Giant.


----------



## Grebrim

Hello Everybody,
I'm interested in buying a Supersix EVO, but find the 2013 lineup very disappointing; compared to what they offered in 2012 that is.

They used to have a Supersix Evo Hi-Mod model for 4600€, equipped with a Sram Red group.
In 2013, this model is gone; therefore they offer some new Supersix "Evo Carbon" frame that is actually 200g heavier. The cheapest Evo Hi-Mod frame you can get in 2013 is equipped with a mechanical Dura Ace and costs 6000€. So that's 1400 € (1800$) more for the cheapest Hi-Mod Evo, not cool Cannondale!


----------



## taurine1

The only difference bet. Hi mod Evo and standard Evo is the the extra 200 grams.
Feel wise, stiffness, energy transfer/efficiency, according to my LBS....not much difference bet. the two. 
They showed me some independent study showing those data comparing different models (C-dale and others). Hi mod and standard carbon EVO had similar numbers, I believe.

If you want the source, I could ask them.


----------



## Grebrim

taurine1 said:


> The only difference bet. Hi mod Evo and standard Evo is the the extra 200 grams.
> Feel wise, stiffness, energy transfer/efficiency, according to my LBS....not much difference bet. the two.
> They showed me some independent study showing those data comparing different models (C-dale and others). Hi mod and standard carbon EVO had similar numbers, I believe.
> 
> If you want the source, I could ask them.


Thanks for your reply, taurine! I had the chance to take a closer look at this bike at my local dealer and I 'm sure it's a great bike for a good price. Besides that, I could easily compensate those extra 200g by skipping my second breakfast for a day, it's just that the Supersix Evo 2 Red 2012 was the best bargain in the lineup, and now its gone. My hope is that they'll re-introduce something like it later in the year.


----------



## taurine1

*To nismo73.....*

I can't respond to your PM; I don't have enough posts according to this site.

Retail for C-dale 2013 evo ultegra is $5200.
If you are on a smaller budget, then talk to your lbs. Your lbs will probably give you a small discount. I'm sure they rather have their bikes off the floors asap and take a smaller cut.

Some shops still have the 2012 models and are trying to get them off their floors, so you may be able to get a great deal on the 2012 di2 ultegra C-dale, if you can find one.


----------



## taurine1

Grebrim,

I think my lbs still has the 2012 hi-mod Evo w/ Sram Red. I'm not sure what size you're looking for, but I know they marked down the price. It was the all black w/ white letterings.

Maybe, give them a call to check.

Bicycle Pro Shop
Alexandria, VA

3240 Duke Street, Alexandria, VA 22314
Phone: 703-212-2453

Contact :: BicycleProShop.com


----------



## zamboni

Taurine1,

Is your EVO is a HM frame?

Grebim,

Look around and see if you find a 2012 EVO seems to be a better deal after all.


----------



## taurine1

No, standard carbon, not hi mod.

If you want the 2013 Evo Hi Mod w/ Dura Ace Di2 model, that's going to cost a lot more.
I believe bet. 9 - 10,000 dollars US. I don't know the exact number.

But, you might be able to get a 2012 Hi Mod Evo w/ DA Di2 for a discount from infinitecycles for $5950, but then I don't know if they have your size.

Here's their list of 2012 bikes on sale.

Clearance Bikes | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop


----------



## Anseladams

To bad they do not ship bikes


----------



## Grebrim

taurine1 said:


> Grebrim,
> 
> I think my lbs still has the 2012 hi-mod Evo w/ Sram Red. I'm not sure what size you're looking for, but I know they marked down the price. It was the all black w/ white letterings.
> 
> Maybe, give them a call to check.
> 
> Bicycle Pro Shop
> Alexandria, VA
> 
> 3240 Duke Street, Alexandria, VA 22314
> Phone: 703-212-2453
> 
> Contact :: BicycleProShop.com


Thank you, but as I'm in Germany, shipping cost would kinda make that pointless;-)
There's also one in Munich who sells the RED hi-mod. Oh well, we'll see...


----------



## the mayor

Nice bike Taurine1 !
I ordered a black one....second guessing my choice now.
You said yours came with Mavic KEs? The spec sheet says Ultegra wheels?? Wonder what mine will come with...


----------



## nismo73

taurine1 said:


> I can't respond to your PM; I don't have enough posts according to this site.
> 
> Retail for C-dale 2013 evo ultegra is $5200.
> If you are on a smaller budget, then talk to your lbs. Your lbs will probably give you a small discount. I'm sure they rather have their bikes off the floors asap and take a smaller cut.
> 
> Some shops still have the 2012 models and are trying to get them off their floors, so you may be able to get a great deal on the 2012 di2 ultegra C-dale, if you can find one.


OK. Thanks for your response.


----------



## taurine1

the mayor,

No you won't. I saw at my lbs the 2012 Hi Mod Evo Sram Red (it's basically your color paint scheme, except yours has red accent, instead of green).
Trust me.........it's 'badass' looking.

And, after seeing that bike I inquired whether they had the black version for my bike. They didn't, and just stuck w/ the blue/white. If they had the black version, I would have taken that color.

Most likely, it will come with Mavic Ksy Elite (they're a little lighter than ultegra, but I don't think you can go tubeless w/ the Mavic).


----------



## the mayor

thanks


----------



## Grebrim

*C'dale Catalog*

Ignore if this is old news, but you can get all infos on hi-mod, carbon, nano, etc in the 2013 dealerbook:


Bicycles Catalog • Cannondale Bicycles 2013 Dealerbook Road Whether...

This is useful as Cannondale haven't yet updated their website to the 2013 models.


----------



## metoou2

Anseladams said:


> To bad they do not ship bikes


Ask the owner / buyer of your Cannondale shop to speak to the buyer at Infinite Cycles. A Cannondale shop will ship a Cannondale to another Cannondale shop. Your local shop will in effect buy the bike and take it into their inventory and then sell it to you. Big shops do this on a regular basis. Infinite Cycles is definitely BIG. Don't know about your shop though. 
Infinite Cycles makes a sale and some profit and your shop makes a sale and some profit.

All of this hinges on people's attitudes and willingness to help out. If your shop has the same bike / size as Infinite Cycles' bike, then they aren't going to get you a bike from Infinite Cycles because it is cheaper at Infinite.


----------



## RCMTB

Anyone know what 2013 EVO frames are available as frame\fork only?


----------



## Grebrim

RCMTB said:


> Anyone know the street price on the 2013 Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Red, Racing edition? The black one is sick.


If this hasn't been answered yet, the price is 5499€ in Europe.


----------



## Tommy d.

website updated!


----------



## taurine1

*Hey, did anyone else get their 2013 evo ultegra di2?.......*

Mine came w/ Mavic Equipe wheelset, which I put on my Caad10 now.
However, the C-dale website states that it comes shimano ultegra wheelset.

The reason I ask is that the Equipe is such a downgrade ($300-400 cheaper) from the Shimano ultegra wheels.

I rode it this week, and I hate the Equipe. The front wheel makes a 'clicking noise', and when I climb and get off the saddle, the rear wheel flexes.

I'm just curious what wheels others who purchased the evo ultegra di2 are getting.

Update: Ultegras not available, so looks like the ones who ordered that bike will get the Equipe.


----------



## the mayor

I thought you swapped the Mavics for Zipps?
Manufacturers have the right to change specs at any time....good luck getting anywhere


----------



## taurine1

Oh, no...Zipps were on my caad10, and put them on my evo.
Caad10 got the equipe.

Significant downgrade, imo, going from ultegra to equipe, which is the 2nd lowest wheelset by Mavic.


----------



## Dan Gerous

taurine1 said:


> Mine came w/ Mavic Equipe wheelset, which I put on my Caad10 now.
> However, the C-dale website states that it comes shimano ultegra wheelset.
> 
> The reason I ask is that the Equipe is such a downgrade ($300-400 cheaper) from the Shimano ultegra wheels.
> 
> I rode it this week, and I hate the Equipe. The front wheel makes a 'clicking noise', and when I climb and get off the saddle, the rear wheel flexes.
> 
> I'm just curious what wheels others who purchased the evo ultegra di2 are getting.
> 
> I'm actually POed. If Cannondale is not going to provide Shimano ultegra wheels, well they should either update their website or stick to their agreement.
> 
> Mavic Equipe wheels suck the big one. I need to inquire about this w/ my lbs and raise hell w/ C-dale. Get my shimano wheels, and take back the crappy Equipe wheels.


Looks like you just need to adjust the bearing preload on the Mavics... But the shop should have done it before they gave you the bike so if you can't (or don't want to) fix it yourself, head back to the shop and ask them to fix adjust them.

Cannondale (as most brands) usually switch parts if they're unavailable and if the wait will be too long or if there are issues with the originally speced parts. In this case... not sure Ultegra wheels are much better or worse, they're both just functional yet unexciting wheels but yeah, you're in the right to ask the shop why the bike has the Mavics....


----------



## oldtrek716

taurine1 said:


> Mine came w/ Mavic Equipe wheelset, which I put on my Caad10 now.
> However, the C-dale website states that it comes shimano ultegra wheelset.
> 
> The reason I ask is that the Equipe is such a downgrade ($300-400 cheaper) from the Shimano ultegra wheels.
> 
> I rode it this week, and I hate the Equipe. The front wheel makes a 'clicking noise', and when I climb and get off the saddle, the rear wheel flexes.
> 
> I'm just curious what wheels others who purchased the evo ultegra di2 are getting.
> 
> I'm actually POed. If Cannondale is not going to provide Shimano ultegra wheels, well they should either update their website or stick to their agreement.
> 
> Mavic Equipe wheels suck the big one. I need to inquire about this w/ my lbs and raise hell w/ C-dale. Get my shimano wheels, and take back the crappy Equipe wheels.


I thought the Ultegras spec'd for your bike were/are the tubeless?! If so, then yeah...I'd be more than a little upset by the substitution as well. Any chance your shop made a mistake/switch when building it? Good luck and I hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## Motomatt

ARPRINCE said:


> Not in men's frame? - darn it!


I want it on an Supersix Super Six EVO


----------



## quatre24

It is 2012 supersix apex in my size 60 if the lbs still has it or my move to another bike. Alreaday saving up. 2013 supersix is dfferent acorrding to the shop take home book they pile up towards shop front doors or counter. The 2013 supersix looks to be is a heavier frame and may be downgraded crabon from looks of the take home book. Along the line of the six carbon from a couple years that did not sell well, but now with race geo. Last years supersix frame is called evo carbon with builds out my price range. Fit cannondale or other bikes that use similar geo so options are few without going custom.


----------



## the mayor

taurine1 said:


> Oh, no...Zipps were on my caad10, and put them on my evo.
> Caad10 got the equipe.
> 
> Significant downgrade, imo, going from ultegra to equipe, which is the 2nd lowest wheelset by Mavic.


Well....my Evo Ultegra Di2 came with Ultegra wheels. Want to buy them?


----------



## taurine1

the mayor,
Thanks for the offer, but I'll probably get the Dura Ace wheelset on-line.

Did it come set up as tubeless (w/ tubeless tires), or has inner tubes w/ regular tires?

Have fun riding it.


----------



## the mayor

Regular Schwalbes and tubes.
I have better clinchers...and tubulars. Not buying into the tubeless thing on the road....mtb , yes


----------



## taurine1

I had my lbs build me a tubeless set (Stans 340s w/ DA hubs/CX-rays 28/32); it's on my six13 bike.
Because you have to use the heavier tubeless tires + sealant, the wheelset wasn't as light as I hoped (about 1450 g), but I really like it. Currently, running at 85-90 psi.

jensonusa currently has the 1200 gram Stan 340 pro wheelset (AC hubs) on sale for $550, which is much cheaper than my build.

Yeah, tubeless is not for everyone; dread the day when I get a flat and have to unseal the tire off the rim.


----------



## the mayor

I tried the Stan's 340 set up. It wasn't all that and a bag of chips....and sold it.
I can run 85 psi in a tube tire.
For mtb's.....it's the hot set up.
For cross....tubulars period.
For road...Tubies or a good clincher with a light tube.
Now....if it would stop raining so I could try my new bike :^(


----------



## limba

taurine1 said:


> the mayor,
> Thanks for the offer, but I'll probably get the Dura Ace wheelset on-line.


This is the best price I've ever seen.

Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7900 C24 TL Wheelset > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## the mayor

limba said:


> This is the best price I've ever seen.
> 
> Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7900 C24 TL Wheelset > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


I have ridden those wheels and I don't understand the attraction. Expensive ( even at that price), not that light and a lot of propriotary parts.
You could have a hand built set for less.


----------



## limba

I've never ridden those wheels, never seen any sort of negative review on them besides yours just now but I completely agree with you. I have no idea why people are always shopping for factory built wheels.
I'd rather pick my own parts and build them up locally.

I just posted the link because that's the best price I've ever seen.


----------



## zamboni

What is wrong with factory built wheels? I have had several Mavic & Campy wheels sets in the past and there is absolute nothing wrong with them.


----------



## the mayor

I guess I'm guilty of hijacking this thread into wheel talk.
D'oh!


----------



## Dan Gerous

zamboni said:


> What is wrong with factory built wheels? I have had several Mavic & Campy wheels sets in the past and there is absolute nothing wrong with them.


They're just not the best value, you often pay more for not better wheels (in Mavic's case, many would argue for not as good wheels, Mavic hubs are from the best, Campy are good though).


----------



## Motomatt

the mayor said:


> Regular Schwalbes and tubes.
> I have better clinchers...and tubulars. Not buying into the tubeless thing on the road....mtb , yes


I am loving tubeless on the road :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## limba

zamboni said:


> What is wrong with factory built wheels? I have had several Mavic & Campy wheels sets in the past and there is absolute nothing wrong with them.


Nothing is wrong with them until something goes wrong with them. 

It can sometimes be a hassle to get replacement parts.


----------



## the mayor

Figured I'd throw mine into the thread. EVO Ultegra Di2.
Love it....reminds me of a light version of my old Concorde Aquila....stable and smooth.


----------



## limba

Nice. You just need some orange bottles.


----------



## tranzformer

Any pics of the CAAD10 Black Inc out there? Anyone seen on at a shop yet?


----------



## Tommy d.

tranzformer said:


> Any pics of the CAAD10 Black Inc out there? Anyone seen on at a shop yet?


Been available at my LBS for several weeks now (Norway)


----------



## oldtrek716

tranzformer said:


> Any pics of the CAAD10 Black Inc out there? Anyone seen on at a shop yet?


Saw one at Bicycle Sport in Charlotte NC a few weeks back, but wouldn't be surprised if it isn't there anymore. Good looking bike, although the gold will probably have more than its fair share of "haters".


----------



## tranzformer

Tommy d. said:


> Been available at my LBS for several weeks now (Norway)


How does it look in person? Better than the photos or about the same?


----------



## mattmor

Mine came with Mavics too - I'm kinda bummed about it.

-matt


----------



## the mayor

mattmor said:


> Mine came with Mavics too - I'm kinda bummed about it.
> 
> -matt


Mine came with the Ultegras. They're round and they roll....but they're not light.
I had a set of Mavic Elites that came on my winter bike. It's been a while....but I'd say they're comparable wheels. I rode the elites until the rim wore out. The Ultegras will probably be my winter wheels.


----------



## Guest

One at local bike shop. I"ll get pictures today if i go by after work. Mostly black as pictured in the Cannondale site. There is a gold line down the back of the seat tube like the other caad10 paint schemes And a few other very subtle Cannondale and Caad10 labels. Looks good in person.


----------



## Guest

*Caad10 Black 2013*

These pictures are from Bikeradar.com if you haven't seen them...


----------



## mattmor

chadgo said:


> These pictures are from Bikeradar.com if you haven't seen them...


Where's the battery?

-matt


----------



## Guest

The battery is under the downtube, close to the bottom bracket. Hidden in the pictures - behind the crank.


----------



## mattmor

chadgo said:


> The battery is under the downtube, close to the bottom bracket. Hidden in the pictures - behind the crank.


Wish they would've put it there on my EVO.

-matt


----------



## tranzformer

Thanks for the pics Chad! Happy to hear it looks just as good in person. 

I am tempted to get the CAAD10 Ultegra Di2. Seems like a great deal and it would complement my BBQ CAAD9 quite well. Just not sure if I need another bike. Well I'm pretty sure I don't. But the Di2 sure would be fun.


----------



## the mayor

tranzformer said:


> Thanks for the pics Chad! Happy to hear it looks just as good in person.
> 
> I am tempted to get the CAAD10 Ultegra Di2. Seems like a great deal and it would complement my BBQ CAAD9 quite well. Just not sure if I need another bike. Well I'm pretty sure I don't. But the Di2 sure would be fun.


You don't "need" Di2. But if you ride a bike with it....you will want...no...LUST for it!
That's what happened to me...and it gave me a great excuse to get a new bike


----------



## Halomtano Biking

*Difference between non-Hi Mod and Hi Mod EVO*

I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on a 2013 Cannondale EVO.

Anyone have any advice or feedback or first hand experience regarding the differences between the standard EVO frame and the Hi Mod EVO frame.

I'm looking at either the Standard w/ RED or the RED Racing edition with the hi mod frame. I know one is a lot more expensive then the other but then you're getting nice tubular wheels etc. But the standard RED seems like such a better deal for the money. Is there really a difference between the two framsets?

Thanks!


----------



## tranzformer

the mayor said:


> You don't "need" Di2. But if you ride a bike with it....you will want...no...LUST for it!
> That's what happened to me...and it gave me a great excuse to get a new bike


That is what I have heard. 





Halomtano Biking said:


> I'm looking at either the Standard w/ RED or the RED Racing edition with the hi mod frame. I know one is a lot more expensive then the other but then you're getting nice tubular wheels etc. But the standard RED seems like such a better deal for the money. Is there really a difference between the two framsets?



This is an assumption on my part, but I assume the difference would be similar to the difference between the SuperSix HM and the SuperSix non-HM. A little difference in weight. A little difference in stiffness/comfort. A larger difference in price.


----------



## the mayor

I have the standard mod EVO and have taken a short ride on the Hi Mod. Honestly....I don't think you could tell the difference.....I sure couldn't....they both ride nice.
Weight wise....their marketing dept says around 200 grams....but some simple math puts it at less than that.


----------



## jeff1964

I'm looking at the Standard Mod Red or a Scott Foil with DI2 . Someone help me here . Just can't make up my mind .


----------



## the mayor

jeff1964 said:


> I'm looking at the Standard Mod Red or a Scott Foil with DI2 . Someone help me here . Just can't make up my mind .


You're a big boy. You'll figure it out.


----------



## jeff1964

Question I should asked is . Red or di2 ?


----------



## browsielove

2013 EVO Red Racing.
14.0 lb no pedals.
Fully loaded with cages, pedals (ultegra) and garmin mount, 15.0lbs.
Amazing ride!


----------



## sdirep

Whats the big difference with the '13 Evo Red Racing frame vs. the Evo Red? Anyone happen to know the prices for either if I was to purchase the frame alone? Very interested in these two specifically.


----------



## FPSDavid

sdirep said:


> Whats the big difference with the '13 Evo Red Racing frame vs. the Evo Red? Anyone happen to know the prices for either if I was to purchase the frame alone? Very interested in these two specifically.


Don't know the frame prices, but the Evo Red Racing frame is "BallisTec Hi-MOD Carbon", while the Evo Red is just regular carbon.


----------



## trauma-md

sdirep said:


> Whats the big difference with the '13 Evo Red Racing frame vs. the Evo Red? Anyone happen to know the prices for either if I was to purchase the frame alone? Very interested in these two specifically.


EVO Red Racing is hi mod carbon. 

EVO Red is standard mod carbon.


----------



## the mayor

FPSDavid said:


> Don't know the frame prices, but the Evo Red Racing frame is "BallisTec Hi-MOD Carbon", while the Evo Red is just regular carbon.


I have ridden both...back to back...with the same wheels.
If you can tell the difference in ride between the 2, you are either very special...or thinking more than you are pedaling ( and I'd suspect the latter)


----------



## NWS Alpine

trauma-md said:


> EVO Red Racing is hi mod carbon.
> 
> EVO Red is standard mod carbon.


Besides that the Racing also has the following upgrades:
KMC X10-SL chain vs Sram PC-1070 chain
Carbon tubulars
Hollowgram SISL2 crankset vs Sram S975 w/ New Red rings

The most significant is the crankset IMHO. The premium price is in the hi-mod and crankset. Not to sure about the wheels as you would prob have a hard time selling them.


----------



## mainecoon57

NWS Alpine said:


> Besides that the Racing also has the following upgrades:
> KMC X10-SL chain vs Sram PC-1070 chain
> Carbon tubulars
> Hollowgram SISL2 crankset vs Sram S975 w/ New Red rings
> 
> The most significant is the crankset IMHO. The premium price is in the hi-mod and crankset. Not to sure about the wheels as you would prob have a hard time selling them.


The Evo Red comes with S951 cranks.
What's the difference between these and actual Red cranks?
Evo Red


----------



## NWS Alpine

mainecoon57 said:


> The Evo Red comes with S951 cranks.
> What's the difference between these and actual Red cranks?
> Evo Red


The new Red Exogram is lighter and stiffer. That being said the S975 isn't a bad crankset at all. It's what they used on the older quarq. It's just a cheaper option. I would still pick the new hollowgram SISL2 and even the old SISL over both the new Red Exogram and S975 any day.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Never mind...


----------



## NWS Alpine

Getting ready for spring Classics already. Wonder if they change any of the color scheme for the factory team next year.


----------



## mainecoon57

NWS Alpine said:


> The new Red Exogram is lighter and stiffer. That being said the S975 isn't a bad crankset at all. It's what they used on the older quarq. It's just a cheaper option. I would still pick the new hollowgram SISL2 and even the old SISL over both the new Red Exogram and S975 any day.


Thanks but it says S951 on the Evo spec sheet, you say S975.
Do you mean that S951 and S975 are the same cranks?
Apparently the S951 are part of the new S900 series but I can't find detailed info about them.


----------



## NWS Alpine

mainecoon57 said:


> Thanks but it says S951 on the Evo spec sheet, you say S975.
> Do you mean that S951 and S975 are the same cranks?
> Apparently the S951 are part of the new S900 series but I can't find detailed info about them.


Yeah sorry I mixed up the models but it's the same crank. It is placed just below the Force crankset in their lineup.

S975 = Quarq model
S901 = Standard
S951 = Compact


----------



## mainecoon57

NWS Alpine said:


> Yeah sorry I mixed up the models but it's the same crank. It is placed just below the Force crankset in their lineup.
> 
> S975 = Quarq model
> S901 = Standard
> S951 = Compact


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## jeddai

*Finally - I've pulled the trigger...*

After months and months of self debate, and then some -- and reading all of your forum posts, among others, to no end -- I've pulled the trigger on a C-dale model. I've decided on the 2013 Cannondale Supersix 3 (Ultegra) in what they call "BBQ." Should look sinister...The bike is set to arrive at my LBS by mid-week, and setup for me by Friday.


----------



## jeddai

While I think the Scott looks very nice, I suggest you read more posts throughout these forums. I don't know enough about Scott to objectively say go for it. The posts I've read have had some mixed reviews on Scott bikes.

As for Cannondale, they seem to put together some excellent bikes. From what I've heard/read about people getting something other than Cannondale can be attributed to going for something less common or lightly diff geometry.

That said, I hear Di2 is the way to go if you're looking for electronic shifting. Which Di2 are you looking at; Ultegra or Dura Ace? However, you can not go wrong w/ SRAM Red, which is arguably the best mechanical gruppo -- light and quality is great -- for the money.


----------



## zamboni

Congrat Jeddai and enjoy your new ride.


----------



## felton

What is the stock saddle like on the CAAD10? I am going to get a 2013 soon and didn't know if the saddle should be replaced right away or not.


----------



## zamboni

Give it a try and how that goes first if it's not comfy then replace it.


----------



## felton

Will do. Can't wait to but it, hopefully on two more weeks.


----------



## felton

Will do. Can't wait to but it, hopefully on two more weeks.


----------



## jeddai

@zamboni: Thanks! Looking forward to picking it up on Friday and taking it for a spin or two!


----------



## jeddai

@Felton: I have ridden on the Prologo Nago EVO saddle and liked it alot. Its quite a comfortable saddle. I have not ridden the Prologo Kappa EVO -- I believe its new for 2013 -- that comes stock on the 2013 CAAD10. From the Prologo website both the Nago and Kappa saddles appear similar in shape (semiround and fairly flat but the Kappa has a bit more wing) so I would venture to say that comfort is about the same. The one noticeable difference between the two -- again from the Prologo website -- is the weight; Kappa comes in at 265g vs the Nago at 155g.

Regardless, as zamboni said, ride it for a while and then swap it out. I would probably keep it for a while and upgrade other components first unless the Kappa turns out to be completely uncomfortable for you.

Good luck!


----------



## gimmeSOME

has anyone ordered (and received) a 2013 Evo frameset yet? would like to know what the wait time was...


----------



## Lil Dale

gimmeSOME said:


> has anyone ordered (and received) a 2013 Evo frameset yet? would like to know what the wait time was...


It all depends how early it was ordered,size/color, also whether the Black edition, Hi-Mod or regular.


----------



## marsbe

Here's some pics of the stock red/black evo (minus the stem).


----------



## jeff1964

marsbe , How do you like the evo with red ? It's down to 3 choices for me and that is one .


----------



## sdirep

How much is that bike weighing in at and what size?


----------



## FPSDavid

Holy stem length on that bike...


----------



## marsbe

Love it so far, weighs in at 6.8kg for a 54. The ride is super plush and the new sram red shifting is wicked.


----------



## ralph1

How does the new Red compare to the old.


----------



## marsbe

Miles better, the front shifting is super smooth. Big thumbs up so far.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Much better. The shifters are much better shape and the levers provide plenty of leverage for single finger full stop braking form the drops. Front mech is quick and shifts right every time. It's just a click up and click down. No trim needed in any cog. Rear shifting is the same as old red which was never a problem.


----------



## wiiksie

redbirdfan77 said:


> Just picked up a 2013 Evo 2 Red on Saturday in a 58cm. Took it out for just over 40 miles and am quite amazed at how it rides. Remarkably smooth and feels really speedy.
> 
> I spent the last 2.5 years riding just over 5,000 miles on a 2010 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra and was worried that I'd be giving up quite a bit of comfort for the speed and responsiveness of the Evo. So far, it doesn't seem like I have given up any comfort, and the Evo just climbs and descends so much better. Excited to log a few hundred miles over the next week or two and see if my initial impressions hold up.
> 
> Still working on getting the fit dialed in. Brought the bike home with the stem up (as shown in pic), but have since flipped it down. New Sram Red is pretty amazing too. Would be interested in hearing others' feedback.


Hey redbirdfan, do you have any more pics of your bike? And how are you finding it now?


----------



## Icycalm03

Fantastic thread well done


----------



## Icycalm03

Anyone know the weight of the 2013 Evo Black?


----------



## Icycalm03

Love the berserker green stuff


----------



## Icycalm03

When will the new spider ring be available?


----------



## Icycalm03

I think it will be tricky need the LBS to do it?


----------



## Icycalm03

Anyone know if Dura Ace is avaialble in BB30?


----------



## the mayor

Icycalm03 said:


> Anyone know if Dura Ace is avaialble in BB30?


No...and it ain't gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## ARPRINCE

Icycalm03 said:


> Anyone know if Dura Ace is avaialble in BB30?


Another adapter. 
Praxis Works | Conversion Kit


----------



## CAADEL

ARPRINCE said:


> Another adapter.
> Praxis Works | Conversion Kit


Is there any reliable solution for the opposite problem? I want to fit a BB30 crank in a threaded frame.
I know it exists somewhere as I've seen it in the past but I can't find it now.

EDIT:
Ignore my question. I've found it http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id343.html


----------



## the mayor

ARPRINCE said:


> Another adapter.
> Praxis Works | Conversion Kit


These are really nicely made. I don't know how they actually work and hold up.
But it's an expensive and complicated solution to a simple problem.
I used what every pro team uses....a Wheels Mfgr spacer kit....$25 and it works


----------



## scubad

Does anyone know what needs to be done to move my existing SRM from my 08 Supersix to a 13 EVO? It is a compact with the old SI ( I think) cranks.

Can I get my SRM mounts to the new cranks?  Obviously will lose the new fancy spider.

Thanks.

Scubad


----------



## trauma-md

scubad said:


> Does anyone know what needs to be done to move my existing SRM from my 08 Supersix to a 13 EVO? It is a compact with the old SI ( I think) cranks.
> 
> Can I get my SRM mounts to the new cranks? Obviously will lose the new fancy spider.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Scubad


If you are indeed getting an EVO with new Hollowgrams, all you have to do is replace the existing spider with your SRM. There are no clearance issues.


----------



## sbkidd

Icycalm03 said:


> Anyone know the weight of the 2013 Evo Black?


I changed the seat on mine to a Aliante, and with speedplay pedals,bartape and bottle cages a 60cm bike weighed 12.75.


----------



## the mayor

sbkidd said:


> I changed the seat on mine to a Aliante, and with speedplay pedals,bartape and bottle cages a 60cm bike weighed 12.75.


Wow
What a tank....how do you pedal that thing?
That is pretty amazing!


----------



## Lil Dale

sbkidd said:


> I changed the seat on mine to a Aliante, and with speedplay pedals,bartape and bottle cages a 60cm bike weighed 12.75.


I get the pedals, saddle and cages but don't understand the bar tape inclusion, don't they come with it or are you saying you changed it to something else? Thanks


----------



## sbkidd

Lil Dale said:


> I get the pedals, saddle and cages but don't understand the bar tape inclusion, don't they come with it or are you saying you changed it to something else? Thanks


I apologize for my indiscretion.


----------



## kneejerk

*CaadX Question?*

Are the CaadX and SuperX frames set up for 130mm or 135mm rear hubs?


----------



## trauma-md

kneejerk said:


> Are the CaadX and SuperX frames set up for 130mm or 135mm rear hubs?


Both the SuperX and CAAD-X disc frames are 135mm rear dropout width. The cantilever frames are still 130mm


----------



## kneejerk

trauma-md said:


> Both the SuperX and CAAD-X disc frames are 135mm rear dropout width. The cantilever frames are still 130mm


Thanks, I guess I forgot about the "disc" bikes too....I know some manufacturers of steel just go for a 132.5mm and go either way.... although I've seen bikes in the shop with 135mm wheels stuffed into 126mm frames, now that is ugly.... some materials like to stretch others do not, I don't think Aluminum or carbon likes to be harassed like that...


----------



## gus300

This is my new 2013 CAAD10 Ultegra


----------



## teambcw

Congrats!!!


----------



## taurine1

the mayor,
Changed shop (after the previous one F..ed up one of my mtb bike; shouldn't have been so harsh initially on C-dale for not giving me a warranty frame). I'm getting the ultegra wheelset, and C-dale is taking back the Mavic equipe. 
Also, developed a crack on my evo on the first day riding w/ the SiSL2 crankset on it; my new shop contacted C-dale and got a new replacement frame sent out the same day. In the shop right now.
Like others have stated here, it really matters which shop you go to when getting a frame replaced under warranty.

Mattmor,
Ask your shop to contact C-dale; upon request, they will take back your Mavic equipe and give you the ultegras. They ran out of the ultegras, so they shipped some of them w/ the mavic equipe.


----------



## jimibonz

Caad10 changes are only paint/graphics I think.


----------



## hypercycler

Icycalm03 said:


> Anyone know the weight of the 2013 Evo Black?


My LBS got a 56cm at 11.99lbs and a 52cm at 11.6lbs. No pedals of course.


----------



## eekase

Picked up my 2013 Cannondale EVO frame-set yesterday.
It's the EVO Racing frame-set, Ballistec Hi-Mod, size 56.
Here are pictures of the the frame with & without the fork on the scale. 
1 lb 12 oz frame only. 2 lb 10 oz frame with uncut fork (head set included).
Flickr: eekase's Photostream


----------



## eekase

eekase said:


> Picked up my 2013 Cannondale EVO frame-set yesterday.
> It's the EVO Racing frame-set, Ballistec Hi-Mod, size 56.
> Here are pictures of the the frame with & without the fork on the scale.
> 1 lb 12 oz frame only. 2 lb 10 oz frame with uncut fork (head set included).
> Flickr: eekase's Photostream


It's all built up 
Waiting for some decent weather. It came in at 6.49 kg with bottle cages, Look Keo blade pedals, size 56.
A few additional pics on the flickr site above.


----------



## Lil Dale

Interesting, the Evo frame is supposed to weigh 695 gr, not 794


----------



## NWS Alpine

Lil Dale said:


> Interesting, the Evo frame is supposed to weigh 695 gr, not 794


That's the Evo ultimate without hardware (and ultimate is sans paint). Not sure what size either. Marketing at it's finest.


----------



## Fitmiss

*Thinking About Buying a Women's Super 6*

I am thinking about buying one of the new 2013 Super 6 Women's bikes. I'd like the Dura Ace EVO but don't know if I can justify the cost given I am not a racer. So, I might consider the Ultegra with upgraded wheels. 

Has anyone purchased and currently riding this bike? What do you think? What about the 11 speed? I read somewhere that some feel the Super Six bike is sluggish. I also read a comment somewhere that it wasn't as comfortable as expected.

Any thoughts or recommendations for another Bike?

I am currently riding a Carbon Trek Pilot 5.0 9 speed.


----------



## petal666

That ugly green colour they use prevents me from buying half their models.


----------



## taurine1

Super Six is actually a very stiff bike. The ones I know who ride the Super6 complain that it's not very forgiving and can feel every little bump.
If I were you, I would look into the Caad10 ultegra Di2. 
At $4100, that's a very good deal, imo. It's $700 more than the Super6 ultegra.

CAAD10 WOMEN'S Di2 ULTEGRA - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Women's - Bikes - 2013



Fitmiss said:


> I am thinking about buying one of the new 2013 Super 6 Women's bikes. I'd like the Dura Ace EVO but don't know if I can justify the cost given I am not a racer. So, I might consider the Ultegra with upgraded wheels.
> 
> Has anyone purchased and currently riding this bike? What do you think? What about the 11 speed? I read somewhere that some feel the Super Six bike is sluggish. I also read a comment somewhere that it wasn't as comfortable as expected.
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations for another Bike?
> 
> I am currently riding a Carbon Trek Pilot 5.0 9 speed.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The SuperSix Evo is pretty comfortable if you ask me. The non-Evo SuperSix are a little rougher but I never thought mine was incomfortable, I could ride for many hours on it on rough roads with 700x23 tires and never thought it was too rough. The only thing I noticed is that, when sprinting or attacking out of the saddle (with my weight shifted forward) on rough roads, the rear end could be a little bouncy while the Evo's rear wheel sticks to the ground a little better. I don't think the CAAD10 are more comfortable than the Evo but I don't own either, just from test rides but heard similar reports from many...

As for frame weights, there's a reason Cannondale don't post them on their website, they vary too much, even the same model in the same size, there's always variations from frame to frame, even without the paint. Then the paint can make a difference too. Some colors require thicker paint (usually, white on carbon is the thickest and heaviest color). The Evo Black just has a clearcoat but the carbon is not the same as other Hi-Mod Evo frames so it's a bit lighter.


----------



## Fitmiss

I would not go from a full carbon frame to an aluminum frame which is what the CAAD10 has. Perhaps I should look at a non-Canondale bike.


----------



## petal666

Cheaper models always have crappy paint jobs, makes you want to buy the more expensive model. Apart from the 2009 CAAD9 105 model, that paint job was fantastic. 

View attachment 276256


----------



## duffin

I've read many sporadic comments on the 2013 Evo carbon (vs hi-mod vs full carbon).

But can anyone comment in this thread on their actual ride experience?

Supersix Carbon frame differences? - 2012 vs 2013 - all models


----------



## srh04

Fitmiss said:


> I would not go from a full carbon frame to an aluminum frame which is what the CAAD10 has. Perhaps I should look at a non-Canondale bike.


FYI, the CAAD10 isn't just 'an aluminium frame'. It is THE aluminium frame. In fact, would choose the CAAD10 over many carbon frames. So going from a carbon frame to a CAAD10 isn't going 'backwards'. It just means your frame is made of a different material. 
Here endeth the sermon.


----------



## Dan Gerous

srh04 said:


> FYI, the CAAD10 isn't just 'an aluminium frame'. It is THE aluminium frame. In fact, would choose the CAAD10 over many carbon frames. So going from a carbon frame to a CAAD10 isn't going 'backwards'. It just means your frame is made of a different material.
> Here endeth the sermon.


Gotta agree here. I'd rather have the best aluminum frame on the market than one of the many so-so carbon frames that are not much lighter (if at all) or don't ride as well. If I couldn't afford a good carbon bike, I'd rather have an aluminum bike that's good than a carbon bike that stinks or that's just... just mhee.

Remember that carbon is what sells, a lot of frames are made of carbon not because the companies believe they can do a better bike but because people who don't know better ask for carbon but couldn't really feel a difference on the road. Some carbon frames are designed for these people (or not even designed but picked in a manufacturer OEM catalog).

The CAAD 10 is a highly tuned and finely engineered frame with years of evolution. Going from a carbon frame to a CAAD 10 could be a downgrade yes, but it could be an upgrade too... My two cents.


----------



## duffin

Dan Gerous said:


> Gotta agree here. I'd rather have the best aluminum frame on the market than one of the many so-so carbon frames that are not much lighter (if at all) or don't ride as well. If I couldn't afford a good carbon bike, I'd rather have an aluminum bike that's good than a carbon bike that stinks or that's just... just mhee.
> 
> Remember that carbon is what sells, a lot of frames are made of carbon not because the companies believe they can do a better bike but because people who don't know better ask for carbon but couldn't really feel a difference on the road. Some carbon frames are designed for these people (or not even designed but picked in a manufacturer OEM catalog).
> 
> The CAAD 10 is a highly tuned and finely engineered frame with years of evolution. Going from a carbon frame to a CAAD 10 could be a downgrade yes, but it could be an upgrade too... My two cents.


Would you choose the CAAD10 over the basic Supersix?


----------



## Dan Gerous

duffin said:


> Would you choose the CAAD10 over the basic Supersix?


I would have to look at the current prices and specs to decide on the best value between both but, looking just at the frameset's ride and quality, I'd prefer the SuperSix (I had one for 2 years, loved it) unless the same price on a CAAD 10 gets you better specs... The basic SuperSix may not be the latest and greatest but I'd still rate it as an excellent frame. But others might prefer the CAAD. I know two guys who had non-Evo SuperSix (one had the standard, the other a Hi-Mod) and they then got on CAAD 10 and loved them (one sold the Super then got the CAAD, the other bought the CAAD as a secondary bike but eventually made the CAAD his primary bike)...


----------



## duffin

My son 13 who is 5' 10" and bit over weight wants to get a road bike to train on for mtn bike racing.

The price different between a 2013 CAAD and 2013 Super six with a 105 group is $350 at my LBS.

I was thinking the CAAD 10 will be a good long term purchase even if he gets into racing and with price difference I can get him a Garmin 510 for $280.

But he has in his head carbon is better.


----------



## drewski

Hey guys...New to riding, and just purchased a CAAD7 R2000 from craigslist. Paid $600. Bike seems like it is in excellent shape. I think its a 2003 or 2004. Seems like its been pieced together (built) and not sure what's stock and whats not. Would like to get some input on whether i got a good deal. 
Came with 
Ultegra 6500 front and rear derailleur 
Shimano 600 brakes
Ultegra Flight Deck Shifters
FSA Compact Carbon Pro Crank
Mavic Open Pro Wheels (dont know what hubs are with them)
Came with wheelsmith accelerators as well

Here's some pics tell me what ya'll think please. Oh if anyone knows what the hubs are i'd like to know. 
Thanks
View attachment 276830
View attachment 276831
View attachment 276832
View attachment 276833
View attachment 276834
View attachment 276835
View attachment 276836
View attachment 276837


----------



## Dan Gerous

drewski said:


> dont know what hubs are with them


Those are Coda competition. Coda was Cannondale's house brand back then... but those hubs were made by DT Hügi.



duffin said:


> But he has in his head carbon is better.


13 huh? Educate him! :wink5:


----------

